# Uber's Bubble is Going to Burst



## Jazzbaseball

I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.

The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

There's a few threads about Horan's views.
I agree with him.
And I wait for my taxi money to roll back in again.


----------



## tohunt4me

The bu


Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


 The Bubble has Burst.
Get out of the soap film before it dries and you are stuck !


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's a few threads about Horan's views.
> I agree with him.
> And I wait for my taxi money to roll back in again.


Unfortunately Uber has around 6 years worth of money to lose.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Unfortunately Uber has around 6 years worth of money to lose.


When the incentives stop flowing it's going to cascade into oblivion...


----------



## freediverdude

They're going to try to completely control the taxi market in the next few years, and then if they do that, they will have the leverage to raise rates, and basically we will be taxi drivers at that point.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Unfortunately Uber has around 6 years worth of money to lose.


At the risk of sounding like a broken record, Uber has been around 6 years.
Isn't that THE 6 years?
Isn't that why they took out a 4 billion dollar loan at junk interest rates?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

freediverdude said:


> They're going to try to completely control the taxi market in the next few years, and then if they do that, they will have the leverage to raise rates, and basically we will be taxi drivers at that point.


Yes that's Ubers plan.
Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
Uber pax are not taxi pax.
Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
They were never taxi pax.
Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.

The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
Game over.


----------



## Milito

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


Well said buddy, i drive a cab in Miami and the only demographic we lost are the university students that are a pain in the buttocks, i had to change my routine but in the end i am still making the same money i made before uber


----------



## phillipzx3

Milito said:


> Well said buddy, i drive a cab in Miami and the only demographic we lost are the university students that are a pain in the buttocks, i had to change my routine but in the end i am still making the same money i made before uber


Same with our cab company. Uber took the people we didn't really want in the first place. Now that Uber drivers are getting the pukers and the snot-nose college brats, life is good as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.


YES. Totally different clientele on the Uber platform.

Although not 100% true, but majority, yes. Too cheap to want to hail a cab.


----------



## phillipzx3

BaitNSwitch said:


> YES. Totally different clientele on the Uber platform.
> 
> Although not 100% true, but majority, yes. Too cheap to want to hail a cab.


Those nasty cab companies and their 3-4x surge rates. ;-)


----------



## andaas

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


Not defending Uber, however, traditional "taxi" service was never a convenient option once outside of a city center. It could take anywhere from 30-60 minutes for a taxi to arrive at a hotel in the suburbs (usually closer to the latter).

This, and not COST, is why many people despised being "safe" and paying for transportation and thinking they could drive after being out partying. Not to mention the fact that many taxi's just weren't well kept in terms of cleanliness, etc.

Obviously, the Uber method of throwing 1000's of drivers wandering for pennies/mile is not the solution - but the "non-taxi pax" you speak of were only not choosing you because the service - and not the price - did not work for them.


----------



## everythingsuber

freediverdude said:


> They're going to try to completely control the taxi market in the next few years, and then if they do that, they will have the leverage to raise rates, and basically we will be taxi drivers at that point.


Pretty well every cab that was on the road before Uber came along is still on the road. Don't know any Uber drivers earning what cab drivers earn in Australia. Uber will never have leverage to raise rates. It's a waiting game Uber can't IPO while it's bleeding money at current rates Uber can't raise rates and be competitive Uber still has legal issues with Billion dollar implications to settle. Personally where I am Uber have been operating 6 months and I'm earning more than I was as a cabbie than before they began operation here. On the other hand Uber drivers here earn 7 dollars an hour after expenses and driver turnover is phenomenal. We just sit and wait.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> Same with our cab company. Uber took the people we didn't really want in the first place. Now that Uber drivers are getting the pukers and the snot-nose college brats, life is good as far as I'm concerned.


Right, so Uber did you a favor and made your life better. And that's why cabbies hate Uber drivers so much, and why they join this forum just to talk about how great their lives are. I'm afraid you guys aren't very convincing, but that's ok. When you are completely out of business you can still take an Uber anywhere you'd like to go. Just tell the driver how you used to be a cabbie back in the olden days. Maybe they'll give you a free breath mint.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Blackout 702 said:


> Right, so Uber did you a favor and made your life better. And that's why cabbies hate Uber drivers so much, and why they join this forum just to talk about how great their lives are. I'm afraid you guys aren't very convincing, but that's ok. When you are completely out of business you can still take an Uber anywhere you'd like to go. Just tell the driver how you used to be a cabbie back in the olden days. Maybe they'll give you a free breath mint.


Do you offer breath mints?


----------



## Blackout 702

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Do you offer breath mints?


For you I'd gladly make an exception.


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


Na. Self driving cars will be a thing long before Uber, who is already profitable in many markets, will run out of cash. If they needed to be profitable at this point, they could be tomorrow.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz said:


> Na. Self driving cars will be a thing long before Uber, who is already profitable in many markets, will run out of cash. If they needed to be profitable at this point, they could be tomorrow.


Lol.


----------



## Peanut hello

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's a few threads about Horan's views.
> I agree with him.
> And I wait for my taxi money to roll back in again.


me too , I am still making the same money on my cab,I do medical vouchers,
some taxi customers are still coming back.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

TwoFiddyMile said:


> There's a few threads about Horan's views.
> I agree with him.
> And I wait for my taxi money to roll back in again.


Should we take back those turds that ditched us for Uber? I say we put those clients on a permanent 1.5 surge. Former Uber clients pay 50% more than our loyal customers. Tell them we have a voice rating system and the phone number is 1-800-WHO-CARES. If I ever get a customer in my vehicle that even mutters the phrase "Uber only charges" then I'm locking on my brakes and kicking them out right there. I don't care if it's 128 in the middle of the desert. They can rate me 1 star as they die of dehydration.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Peanut hello said:


> me too , I am still making the same money on my cab,I do medical vouchers,
> some taxi customers are still coming back.


Our cab company in Iowa City has plenty of accounts with the university. Sometime the fares can be like $600 or more. Medical vouchers are great.


----------



## Peanut hello

Milito said:


> Well said buddy, i drive a cab in Miami and the only demographic we lost are the university students that are a pain in the buttocks, i had to change my routine but in the end i am still making the same money i made before uber


The same thing here. we lost university students passengers..and some tourists that come to the city..


----------



## Peanut hello

ChortlingCrison said:


> Our cab company in Iowa City has plenty of accounts with the university. Sometime the fares can be like $600 or more. Medical vouchers are great.


I know those vouchers we get them too.the ones I am talking about are different, I get my route the night before , 
starts from 7 am till 5 pm , sometimes I have 2 hours between doing nothing , when I get a run I take it.
if the run is long I have to turn it down because I wont be able to finish my route..


----------



## run26912

Yam Digger said:


> Thank you for pointing out the obvious. Uber says they're worth how much tens of billions and has several billions in investor equity stashed away.
> 
> *HORSE SHIT!!!!*
> 
> If Uber has a several billion $$$ slush-fund, why would they borrow money at sub-prime rates? Because they're almost broke and no new investors want to touch Uber with a 10 foot pole while wearing latex gloves.
> 
> It's not likely we're going to see an Uber IPO either. Because once they start the process of going public, the accounting ledgers will have have to be opened and the world will see that Travis and his top brass are a frickin bunch of liers. No one with any common sense and deep pockets is going to put their money in a stock where the CEO/Founder is a pathological lier.


I been sayin this for 7 years!

BONG!!!


----------



## Bulls23

Yam Digger said:


> Thank you for pointing out the obvious. Uber says they're worth how much tens of billions and has several billions in investor equity stashed away.
> 
> *HORSE SHIT!!!!*
> 
> If Uber has a several billion $$$ slush-fund, why would they borrow money at sub-prime rates? Because they're almost broke and no new investors want to touch Uber with a 10 foot pole while wearing latex gloves.
> 
> It's not likely we're going to see an Uber IPO either. Because once they start the process of going public, the accounting ledgers will have have to be opened and the world will see that Travis and his top brass are a frickin bunch of liers. And when that gets out, CNBC and Bloomberg News will be all over it like semen on the floor of a porn-video booth. No one with any common sense and deep pockets is going to put their money in a stock where the CEO/Founder is a pathological lier.


I shall watch 30 For 30 on Uber one day.. Oh, what a day it will be!


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Yam Digger said:


> Thank you for pointing out the obvious. Uber says they're worth how much tens of billions and has several billions in investor equity stashed away.
> 
> *HORSE SHIT!!!!*
> 
> If Uber has a several billion $$$ slush-fund, why would they borrow money at sub-prime rates? Because they're almost broke and no new investors want to touch Uber with a 10 foot pole while wearing latex gloves.
> 
> It's not likely we're going to see an Uber IPO either. Because once they start the process of going public, the accounting ledgers will have have to be opened and the world will see that Travis and his top brass are a frickin bunch of liers. And when that gets out, CNBC and Bloomberg News will be all over it like semen on the floor of a porn-video booth. No one with any common sense and deep pockets is going to put their money in a stock where the CEO/Founder is a pathological lier.


 Exactly. It'll be like Enron 15 years ago.


----------



## 123dragon

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


That's going to vary city to city. In DC it's mostly the young people that uber and old people seem more likely to taxi. DC has a lot of wealthy people though 1 out of 10 makes over 200k and if you go big law it easy to hit those numbers by 28-29. I consider anyone under 35 young.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ChortlingCrison said:


> Exactly. It'll be like Enron 15 years ago.


Not quite. I just can't see Playboy doing a layout called "Girls of Uber". Remember that spread "Girls of Enron"? Damn, if my administrative secretary looked anything like those women I'd go bankrupt too trying to wine and dine those hotties.


----------



## Smashup

Milito said:


> Well said buddy, i drive a cab in Miami and the only demographic we lost are the university students that are a pain in the buttocks, i had to change my routine but in the end i am still making the same money i made before uber





phillipzx3 said:


> Same with our cab company. Uber took the people we didn't really want in the first place. Now that Uber drivers are getting the pukers and the snot-nose college brats, life is good as far as I'm concerned.


Can you expand on this a bit? Sorry to be an idiot, but who are cab companies driving?

I see them hanging around bars. Driving lots of hotel folks stepping out the door. Waiting for hours at the airport. Apart from the hotel crowd which near me does seem to use cabs more than ubers, who else are the key riders of cabs?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Smashup said:


> Can you expand on this a bit? Sorry to be an idiot, but who are cab companies driving?
> 
> I see them hanging around bars. Driving lots of hotel folks stepping out the door. Waiting for hours at the airport. Apart from the hotel crowd which near me does seem to use cabs more than ubers, who else are the key riders of cabs?


Hes saying the two block to get the pack of cigarettes crowd.
The dorm room to the classroom crowd.
The 6th st apt to the 6th street subway kiosk crowd.
The harp and bard Irish bar to the Crossroads Irish bar a block away crowd. The Walmart stuff your cab with 42 grocery bags no tip crowd.
I hope this clarifies, you may keep this crowd lol.


----------



## Smashup

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hes saying the two block to get the pack of cigarettes crowd.
> The dorm room to the classroom crowd.
> The 6th st apt to the 6th street subway kiosk crowd.
> The harp and bard Irish bar to the Crossroads Irish bar a block away crowd. The Walmart stuff your cab with 42 grocery bags no tip crowd.
> I hope this clarifies, you may keep this crowd lol.


Oh yeah, that crowd indeed!!

Slightly inaccurately I suppose but that's what society gets for having mommy drive all those millennials around as kids and teens to their playdates instead of making them walk or ride a bike, or get a job and buy a car.

I drove these two adorable young 20 somethings 1/4 a mile on Sunday to get them from their apartment to breakfast. Beautiful clear morning, not even all that cold. Couldn't ****ing believe it.


----------



## d0n

The mixture of pure evil, undervaluing of their drivers and nonsensical ideas/infrastructure is going to make this huge failure the sweeter to watch it fall.

Who the hell cuts pay rates and then decides to cockblock tipping? A moron waiting for a revolt, that's who.

https://www.gojuno.com/

They will kick their ass on the next city they decide to expand as well, Uber cannot handle the karma that it's on it's way.


----------



## Smashup

d0n said:


> Who the hell cuts pay rates and then decides to cockblock tipping? A moron waiting for a revolt, that's who.


It does seem a strange business strategy to teach customers to be totally price sensitive and to teach your critical resource of driver that you have no loyalty to them and they should have none to you.

So why won't customers and drivers switch to an even lower cost provider, one who can still pay drivers more by shaving off of Uber's 30% cut. And as the naked capitalism article says, there is no reason to think that Ford and GM and Toyota and Tesla and Google won't find it easier to capitalize on driverless cars than Uber.

Regardless, Kalanick will be rich beyond the wildest avarice and so will his VC investors who will have already flipped and be out long before Uber is bought out by Walmart or Didi.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Smashup said:


> It does seem a strange business strategy to teach customers to be totally price sensitive and to teach your critical resource of driver that you have no loyalty to them and they should have none to you.
> 
> So why won't customers and drivers switch to an even lower cost provider, one who can still pay drivers more by shaving off of Uber's 30% cut. And as the naked capitalism article says, there is no reason to think that Ford and GM and Toyota and Tesla and Google won't find it easier to capitalize on driverless cars than Uber.
> 
> Regardless, Kalanick will be rich beyond the wildest avarice and so will his VC investors who will have already flipped and be out long before Uber is bought out by Walmart or Didi.


Only if Travis embezzled VC.
And I don't know where you get your numbers, but Uber lost 2 billion this year 
No one other than Travis is getting rich.
Didi is not buying Uber outside of China.


----------



## MidKnightHer

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


Cars may be too expensive to purchase and an inconvenience and parking garages will be required to rent with limited parking space now. Uber is and prob will be the new version of the taxi service.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

MidKnightHer said:


> Cars may be too expensive to purchase and an inconvenience and parking garages will be required to rent with limited parking space now. Uber is and prob will be the new version of the taxi service.


Ubers plan is to kill all conventional transportation and crank the price up above current taxi prices.
See the news forum, ca$h4 linked a 4 part article on Ubers total world domination plan.

It's highly unlikely Uber will wipe out taxis and limos and bus systems the way they want to.
If Uber wins, what is currently a $25 fare in a cab will be almost $40 in an Uber 5 to 10 years from now.
Poor people will have no transportation at all, we will finally be back to 1890 societal disparity.


----------



## MidKnightHer

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Ubers plan is to kill all conventional transportation and crank the price up above current taxi prices.
> See the news forum, ca$h4 linked a 4 part article on Ubers total world domination plan.
> 
> It's highly unlikely Uber will wipe out taxis and limos and bus systems the way they want to.
> If Uber wins, what is currently a $25 fare in a cab will be almost $40 in an Uber 5 to 10 years from now.
> Poor people will have no transportation at all, we will finally be back to 1890 societal disparity.


But because it's a social problem, do you think the government will step up and subsidize the fare. Essentially tax payers paying for the system to work for the better good of humanity.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

MidKnightHer said:


> But because it's a social problem, do you think the government will step up and subsidize the fare. Essentially tax payers paying for the system to work for the better good of humanity.


Lol.
If this was the case, the U.S. government would have stamped out UberX much like most of the E.U. stamped out UberPop (which is Europe's UberX).


----------



## UberxGTA

RamzFanz said:


> Na. Self driving cars will be a thing long before Uber, who is already profitable in many markets, will run out of cash. If they needed to be profitable at this point, they could be tomorrow.


Update your news. The once profitable cities have become money losers and gaining negative momentum. Self driving cars will get very little traction in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberxGTA said:


> Update your news. The once profitable cities have become money losers and gaining negative momentum. Self driving cars will get very little traction in the grand scheme of things.


RF has invested his entire fortune into autonomous cars.
That's right, every stinkin penny.
$203.47.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Jazzbaseball said:


> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I'm not informed enough to guess when self driving cars will be available and economically viable enough and whether Uber will be the first on the scene with them as several outfits are working on these projects.

But as far as Uber's ride sharing scheme, its going to fall as a lot of the rank amateurs that are out there will figure out that it isn't really the "awesomest side hustle" that Sean Hannity et al promised on behalf of Uber and just doesn't pay enough for it to be worth it. An increasing number of full time Uberists are sharp cookies and will increasingly figure out how to manipulate the system with recruitment and other incentives through hook and/or crook.

If Uber isn't making money hand over fist now, they never will be, and will fall sooner rather than later, and we'll revert to a revised version of the old status quo.


----------



## ABC123DEF

d0n said:


> The mixture of pure evil, undervaluing of their drivers and nonsensical ideas/infrastructure is going to make this huge failure the sweeter to watch it fall.
> 
> Who the hell cuts pay rates and then decides to cockblock tipping? A moron waiting for a revolt, that's who.
> 
> https://www.gojuno.com/
> 
> They will kick their ass on the next city they decide to expand as well, Uber cannot handle the karma that it's on it's way.


One can only hope you're right.


----------



## 58756

I hope their vurgin cherry pops too.


----------



## 58756

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


What of investors just lose? If Uber can't repay them--doesnr that mean investors will just lose that money? Isn't that risk of investing?


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Right, so Uber did you a favor and made your life better. And that's why cabbies hate Uber drivers so much, and why they join this forum just to talk about how great their lives are. I'm afraid you guys aren't very convincing, but that's ok. When you are completely out of business you can still take an Uber anywhere you'd like to go. Just tell the driver how you used to be a cabbie back in the olden days. Maybe they'll give you a free breath mint.


I couldn't care less if people want to play cab driver in their personal car. I find humour in watching Uber drivers try to hide what they're doing from their insurance company. I'm an owner/operator. I don't have a million dollar medallion to worry about. I don't have insurance to worry about. I don't have to worry about how I'm going to replace my cab if something happens to it. And I don't have to trade (what little) equity I might have in my personal car for income.

What Uber will NEVER get (because of their / YOUR wonky insurance) is the big transportation contracts (like some cabs have) with hospitals, corporations, insurance companies, etc.

We're still hiring drivers. And unlike Uber, our new drivers last longer than the 4 months the average Uber driver lasts. Most tried Uber, but realized competing with 10,000 other drivers for Uber's piece of the pie wasn't exactly profitable at a buck a mile.

What you're ignorant of is that all cab companies across the county aren't operated the same as the stereotype like you just pulled out of your ass.

But you go ahead a keep servicing the barf crowd and snot-nosed college kids so I don't have to.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Ozzyoz said:


> What of investors just lose? If Uber can't repay them--doesnr that mean investors will just lose that money? Isn't that risk of investing?


Sure, the investors will lose money, but it will also put a damper on Uber's ability to get new investors. Investors aren't in the game to lose money


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


Very good point. A lot of people never understood this concept. Only a small portion of Uber's business was even taken off taxis in the first place, a lot was generated out of the blue.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Only if Travis embezzled VC.


And... this is a theory i hadn't considered... he just took a billion in venture capital and is going to dissappear any day.. I'd totally buy that.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I_Like_Spam said:


> I'm not informed enough to guess when self driving cars will be available and economically viable enough and whether Uber will be the first on the scene with them as several outfits are working on these projects.


Uber won't be first on the scene, it's virtually impossible for them to be the first ones out for one very simple easily overlooked reason.

Uber's system has to be 110% of the way working... it has to work in every foreseeable and unforeseeable situation well enough for a drunk blind guy to be able to operate in all weather conditions at any time of the day.

GM can put out an "Autonomous assist mode" and hit the market with theirs only working in 60% of weather conditions and requiring manual driving during extremely heavy traffic or through construction sites, When a police officer is directing traffic, or any time that navigation cant rectify a safe path, or for any currently unforeseeable reason.

Gm can then put out a buggy original version on cars, then do software updates, or hardware upgrades to improve the self driving, wheras Uber has to come out all or nothing...


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Ride Sharing has definitely expanded the entire point to point private transportation market- by bringing in the cheapskates and pukahontas type patrons into the market.

It will be interesting to see how it shakes out, when the rank amateurs in the field decide it ain't worth it.


----------



## BurgerTiime




----------



## UberLou

Will Uber raise rates or will they increase the amount of commissions taken from Drivers? I am sure the latter. They are already tinkering with 30% from drivers in some markets (I'm not talking about Uber Eats). Quality drivers will quit however there will be 100 morons for every 1 driver that quits to work for 70% or less of the pot.


----------



## phillipzx3

Smashup said:


> Can you expand on this a bit? Sorry to be an idiot, but who are cab companies driving?
> 
> I see them hanging around bars. Driving lots of hotel folks stepping out the door. Waiting for hours at the airport. Apart from the hotel crowd which near me does seem to use cabs more than ubers, who else are the key riders of cabs?


I see Uber drivers hanging around the airport for hours too. Not everyone knows how to do this job. Camping at the airport is stupid.

As for what we do? I do a lot oncology trips which pay anywhere from $250 to $350 per run. I also do train crew trips which can be as much as $600.


----------



## 58756

phillipzx3 said:


> I couldn't care less if people want to play cab driver in their personal car. I find humour in watching Uber drivers try to hide what they're doing from their insurance company. I'm an owner/operator. I don't have a million dollar medallion to worry about. I don't have insurance to worry about. I don't have to worry about how I'm going to replace my cab if something happens to it. And I don't have to trade (what little) equity I might have in my personal car for income.
> 
> What Uber will NEVER get (because of their / YOUR wonky insurance) is the big transportation contracts (like some cabs have) with hospitals, corporations, insurance companies, etc.
> 
> We're still hiring drivers. And unlike Uber, our new drivers last longer than the 4 months the average Uber driver lasts. Most tried Uber, but realized competing with 10,000 other drivers for Uber's piece of the pie wasn't exactly profitable at a buck a mile.
> 
> What you're ignorant of is that all cab companies across the county aren't operated the same as the stereotype like you just pulled out of your ass.
> 
> But you go ahead a keep servicing the barf crowd and snot-nosed college kids so I don't have to.


Truckers won, cabbies and Uber both lost but Cabbies at least know how to milk well out of wallets and purses. I drove a lady via Lyft from downtown St. Paul to Airport and she was like shocked, she said "Wow the previous night I got transported for $60 by a Cab driver for same distance from airport and you guys are 25% of that at around just $12.

So as you can see even the business people are so shocked at how cheap Uber and Lyft are most of the time that companies like United Health Group and Optum and Target are telling their business travelers to use Lyft and they even give them company credit cards for travel now. Business travelers will start taking advantage of this rideshare service soon regardless of insurance. Optum and UHG officially chose Lyft as their transportation provider for their important travelling corporate employees.


----------



## Tim Wizard

The taxi business is bursting not uber...taxis refuse to lower their rates to an afordable rate, taxi drivers should be rated, too many complaints about taxi drivers not speaking english just plain rude.


----------



## renbutler

andaas said:


> Not defending Uber, however, traditional "taxi" service was never a convenient option once outside of a city center. It could take anywhere from 30-60 minutes for a taxi to arrive at a hotel in the suburbs (usually closer to the latter).


Yep. Everybody thinks their market is indicative of how it works everywhere else.

But my market is massive, geographically, and taxis blanket only downtown and the airport. And we have virtually zero public transport to speak of. Ride sharing is _perfect_ for our market. Numerous riders have told me that it used to actually take _1.5-2 hours_ to get a taxi in the suburbs at peak times, if they could get one at all.


----------



## BAKAD

*No company can continue loosing upwards of $200M a month. *

*Uber needs to:*

Refocus on its core business
Stop the cash drain with the diver less everything, trucks, planes other pipe dreams etc.
Start raising prices gradually, maybe quarterly or every 6 months
The programs Uber offers in guarantees tell you your pricing strategy is wrong. 

Get rid of Uber-Pool - Your customers don't like it
Get rid of Uber-Food - Or put it on hold until Uber gets profitable 
Spend some of the referral funds instead of for new drivers how about toward keeping good drivers
Loosing 60K drivers a month in your system tells you there is something wrong

Listen to your customers and drivers - that's your best research not what your data says
There is a reason drivers are so unhappy - Stop deactivating drivers when they voice a complaint. 

Add a place for tipping - Uber get your head out of the sand.
I am sure everyone has any more to this.

If Uber is not careful they could be following another high flyer company, GoPro.

I like the Uber concept an really hope they make it.


----------



## Wardell Curry

Uber could actually raise the prices back to what it was before the rate cuts of january 2016 and it would still be 15% cheaper than the non surge taxi rate here. And rider demand wouldn't change as much they think. They choose not to so they don't have to worry about that . It's simple. Lower the rate enough where you can increase demand but keep enough supply of drivers to meet that demand. I would bet that they are operating under the market clearing price but close enough to where demand doesn't overwhelm supply. Another rate cut this January could change that though. Remember, they can always raise their cut if they slash prices so they don't lose as much money per ride. But how many drivers will stay if they have to work even more hours to make the same amount of money while putting more wear and tear on their car? This could get interesting.


----------



## phillipzx3

Ozzyoz said:


> Truckers won, cabbies and Uber both lost but Cabbies at least know how to milk well out of wallets and purses. I drove a lady via Lyft from downtown St. Paul to Airport and she was like shocked, she said "Wow the previous night I got transported for $60 by a Cab driver for same distance from airport and you guys are 25$ of that price." See even the business people are so shocked at how cheap Uber and Lyft are most of the time that companies like United Health Group and Optum and Target are telling their business travelers to use Lyft and they even give them company credit cards for travel now. Business travelers will start taking advantage of this rideshare service soon regardless of insurance. Optum and UHG officially chose Lyft as their transportation provider for their important travelling corporate employees.


For every story you can pull out not your ass I can match it with a pissed off Uber passenger who got burn by surge. A 30 dollar taxi trip was $125.00 because it was raining out, or there was a little snow on the ground.

And what sort of idiot business owner are you talking to who is surprised that a SUBSIDIZED Uber trip Is cheaper than a taxi? Are you that gullible? If I suckered investors into giving me a few billion, I could give away free rides too. Just how do you think Uber got its start? It certainly wasn't by charging real world prices.


----------



## mark edwards

renbutler said:


> Yep. Everybody thinks their market is indicative of how it works everywhere else.
> 
> But my market is massive, geographically, and taxis blanket only downtown and the airport. And we have virtually zero public transport to speak of. Ride sharing is _perfect_ for our market. Numerous riders have told me that it used to actually take _1.5-2 hours_ to get a taxi in the suburbs at peak times, if they could get one at all.


Its just too bad Uber does not pay you anywhere near a living wage, when they easily could..


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> I couldn't care less if people want to play cab driver in their personal car. I find humour in watching Uber drivers try to hide what they're doing from their insurance company. I'm an owner/operator. I don't have a million dollar medallion to worry about. I don't have insurance to worry about. I don't have to worry about how I'm going to replace my cab if something happens to it. And I don't have to trade (what little) equity I might have in my personal car for income.
> 
> What Uber will NEVER get (because of their / YOUR wonky insurance) is the big transportation contracts (like some cabs have) with hospitals, corporations, insurance companies, etc.
> 
> We're still hiring drivers. And unlike Uber, our new drivers last longer than the 4 months the average Uber driver lasts. Most tried Uber, but realized competing with 10,000 other drivers for Uber's piece of the pie wasn't exactly profitable at a buck a mile.
> 
> What you're ignorant of is that all cab companies across the county aren't operated the same as the stereotype like you just pulled out of your ass.
> 
> But you go ahead a keep servicing the barf crowd and snot-nosed college kids so I don't have to.


You couldn't care less? That was a long post to explain how little you care. So you have to have a cab and a personal car to do your business? That's a genius way of eleminating depreciation on your personal car. Two car payments. Lol.

Keep being you, brave cabbie. Fight the good fight. You're living the dream in your mobile office with french fries crushed into the mats. I'll keep taking my nice neighbors to work and happy tourists to the shopping mall.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> For every story you can pull out not your ass I can match it with a pissed off Uber passenger who got burn by surge. A 30 dollar taxi trip was $125.00 because it was raining out, or there was a little snow on the ground.


Yes, it's true. For every hundred Uber passengers who laugh at the ridiculaous prices you guys charge every day, there's one Uber passenger who got dinged that night the weather was bad. Hmmm, still sounds like pretty good odds to me.


----------



## 58756

phillipzx3 said:


> For every story you can pull out not your ass I can match it with a pissed off Uber passenger who got burn by surge. A 30 dollar taxi trip was $125.00 because it was raining out, or there was a little snow on the ground.
> 
> And what sort of idiot business owner are you talking to who is surprised that a SUBSIDIZED Uber trip Is cheaper than a taxi? Are you that gullible? If I suckered investors into giving me a few billion, I could give away free rides too. Just how do you think Uber got its start? It certainly wasn't by charging real world prices.


I drove Uber for a month to take a break from Lyft and to test Uber and I discovered that Uber makes entire swaths of the city surge if just 5 or 10 people start requesting Uber's at the same. That is all that it takes to surge, just a few handful of people.


----------



## renbutler

mark edwards said:


> Its just too bad Uber does not pay you anywhere near a living wage, when they easily could..


Except that I already make a good salary with my regular job, and I drive Uber only when it's really profitable (UberXL, and surge UberX on weekend peak times). So low commissions are not an issue for me.

So Uber is still perfect for part-timers like me.

But I agree that driving full time would be difficult.


----------



## Tenderloin

Blackout 702 said:


> Right, so Uber did you a favor and made your life better. And that's why cabbies hate Uber drivers so much, and why they join this forum just to talk about how great their lives are. I'm afraid you guys aren't very convincing, but that's ok. When you are completely out of business you can still take an Uber anywhere you'd like to go. Just tell the driver how you used to be a cabbie back in the olden days. Maybe they'll give you a free breath mint.


are you serious? do you realy think taxi dont make any money )) ? wake up


----------



## phillipzx3

Tim Wizard said:


> The taxi business is bursting not uber...taxis refuse to lower their rates to an afordable rate, taxi drivers should be rated, too many complaints about taxi drivers not speaking english just plain rude.


As if there are no Uber drivers of which English is not their native language.  Pot, meet kettle.

As for the rates cabs charge. Have you drunk so much Uber-aid you're not aware you are being subsidized by investors? Uber subsidises everything an Uber "partner" does. Try to run your OWN cab business on $1.00 a mile. You'll be done for within the first year...if you even make it that long.

YouTube is full of "rude" Uber drivers. Try using a new stereotype. ;-)


----------



## Blackout 702

Tenderloin said:


> are you serious? do you realy think taxi dont make any money )) ? wake up


Are you serious? You really think the moon is made of mahogany? See, I can pretend that you said things, too.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> YouTube is full of "rude" Uber drivers. Try using a new stereotype. ;-)


You have to forgive the entire universe for using a stereotype that you guys have spent a century creating.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> You couldn't care less? That was a long post to explain how little you care. So you have to have a cab and a personal car to do your business? That's a genius way of eleminating depreciation on your personal car. Two car payments. Lol.
> 
> Keep being you, brave cabbie. Fight the good fight. You're living the dream in your mobile office with french fries crushed into the mats. I'll keep taking my nice neighbors to work and happy tourists to the shopping mall.


You're pretty slow, aren't you. Yes. I own my cab and I own my personal car. My cab is paid for by my customers. What does my personal car have to do with anything? I also have my own airplane. Do you want to make assumptions about how I pay for that as well?

The "long post" argument is a lost leader. You're as guilty as anyone.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> You have to forgive the entire universe for using a stereotype that you guys have spent a century creating.


Yet it only took Uber partners less than a few years to demonstrate they can be as nasty, as foul and as much of a rip-off as any cab driver can be. Gee. you sure showed me. ;-)


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> You're pretty slow, aren't you. Yes. I own my cab and I own my personal car. My cab is paid for by my customers. What does my personal car have to do with anything? I also have my own airplane. Do you want to make assumptions about how I pay for that as well?
> 
> The "long post" argument is a *lost leader*. You're as guilty as anyone.


The expression is "loss leader," but it makes no sense the way you're trying to use it anyway. The refernce to two vehicles was in direct response to your comments about what you have to pay to do business and the fact that you don't have to worry about losing business if one car is out of service. That makes as much sense as me saying that I bought four cars to drive for Uber so I don't have to worry about three of them being out of service. Zero logic. Nice try.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 said:


> Yet it only took Uber partners less than a few years to demonstrate they can be as nasty, as foul and as much of a rip-off as any cab driver can be. Gee. you sure showed me. ;-)


No, sorry, you guys are way ahead of us on this one. Wishing doesn't make things real. But again, keep being you. I'll be happy to give you a ride when we put you out of business for good. Have an awesome day, my friend.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Tim Wizard said:


> The taxi business is bursting not uber...taxis refuse to lower their rates to an afordable rate, taxi drivers should be rated, too many complaints about taxi drivers not speaking english just plain rude.


Taxi concerns have to pay for the vehicles as well as maintain and store them, that costs money and that's the reason for their rates. Uber doesn't have those expenses.

Any passenger of a taxi can already complain, by writing a letter to the taxi company or the regulatory agency (depending on the nature of the complaint). You can certainly rate any driver you like or dislike.

In many cities, cab drivers largely come from immigrant/refugee population, as cab driver is a traditional entry level/poverty level job- thus a lot of less than proficient in English types.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> Yes, it's true. For every hundred Uber passengers who laugh at the ridiculaous prices you guys charge every day, there's one Uber passenger who got dinged that night the weather was bad. Hmmm, still sounds like pretty good odds to me.


Ridiculous rates we charge? That's funny. There are a million posts here complaining and whining about Ubers low rates and lack of tipping.

If you're so sure $1.00 a mile will cover your operating cost, be a man and grow a pair. Go start your own livery business, stop hiding behind your mothers subsidized skirt, and get your own commercial insurance. You can't do it. If it weren't for Uber subsidizing you and your passengers, you'd be gone and doing whatever skill you possess to generate an income.


----------



## phillipzx3

Blackout 702 said:


> No, sorry, you guys are way ahead of us on this one. Wishing doesn't make things real. But again, keep being you. I'll be happy to give you a ride when we put you out of business for good. Have an awesome day, my friend.


Dream on. Uber hasn't bothered us yet. And remember this: YOU are not Uber. YOU are a pawn. There is no "us" with Uber. YOU receive no profit from Uber other than the chicken feed they decide to offer you. YOU have no company , no business (other than in name only on your business license) and are nothing but a warm body willing to brag about how little you're willing to work for. For that, you are king.

If you really want to impress me ( or any other cab driver), start giving away free rides. If cheap is so great, free should be awesome. Passengers will love you for it.

As the old saying goes, "s##t, or get off the pot!"


----------



## Dutch-Ub

There is too much focus on the 63 billion valuation Uber has. Investors might have side notes giving them the right to purchase a bigger portion of the stock at lower prices if certain goals are not met. bringing their stake up, and Uber's valuation down. We now this in another form, Slash rates, up the commission...


----------



## I_Like_Spam

UberLou said:


> Will Uber raise rates or will they increase the amount of commissions taken from Drivers? I am sure the latter. They are already tinkering with 30% from drivers in some markets (I'm not talking about Uber Eats). Quality drivers will quit however there will be 100 morons for every 1 driver that quits to work for 70% or less of the pot.


They'll probably start by raising the commish, they'll raise rates only if they can't keep enough drivers at the lower compensation.


----------



## Blackout 702

phillipzx3 Lol. I'm a pawn, I need to grow a pair, I'm hiding behind mommy's skirt... I'm sorry you feel so threatened by me that you need to sink to personal insults agianst someone that you don't even know. I was trying to stick to the issues but if you are so insecure that you resort to name calling I guess you've run out of actual points to make, which was pretty obvious anyway. Have a good one, little guy.


----------



## Actionjax

Promise me you guys never get into the financial industry. Your evaluations are a bit one sided on Taxi's vs. Uber

While I agree that Uber quality has dropped and Rates are not sustainable longer term you haven't factored in a few reasons people choose Uber over Cabs.

1) More and More companies have now mandated Uber for rides as the system now integrates with their expense system and makes validating expenses and submitting them automatic. No need to get some taxi recipt and fill out all the details and then wonder if its actually valid or not.

2) Self driving cars are the future. Who ever wins that market will be the winner. Uber is on the path but will they be the winner? Only time will tell. They are acquiring the right companies to do this well.

3) Uber is in growth mode still. They have pushed into every market and are now becoming more welcome by regulators.

4) Most drivers say that riders who don't pay taxi fares are too cheep. Taxi rates in general are expensive in many markets (Not all) and that's due to the over regulation of the industry. Taxi industry could in fact lower their prices if they didn't have such high costs. I can also say most Taxi drivers take Uber around here. They too are just as cheep as everyone else.

5) Uber still has a high satisfaction by riders and are willing to pay more for the service. But the idea is to push out completion wherever possible.


----------



## Duber12

Wardell Curry said:


> Uber could actually raise the prices back to what it was before the rate cuts of january 2016 and it would still be 15% cheaper than the non surge taxi rate here. And rider demand wouldn't change as much they think.


If Uber raised their rates, they would lose cheapskate riders to Lyft.

I think Uber's immediate plan is to drive Lyft out of business and then raise rates.


----------



## thezeus88

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


Bingo!!!!!


----------



## Wardell Curry

This phillip dude keeps mentioning how Uber drivers don't have the costs or negative externalities that cab drivers face. Well that is not true in my market. In my market the same special license you need to be a cab driver is required to drive Uber. Whether you lease or financa a xar, you can not drive Uber without commercial insurance. Car payments if you own the car are not covered by Uber. So please explain why the taxi rate is still 30% above uber's rates even though if you are an uber driver here you are facing thecsame if not higher cost taxi drivers face?


----------



## renbutler

I strongly dispute the context of "cheap" that is used in this thread.

The financial graveyard is full of people who overpay for things. "Cheap" is not about cost alone, but rather the value of a good or service. If these people feel like taxis don't provide a value commensurate to their cost, it's hardly being cheap to use a lower-cost alternative. And even if the quality of ride-sharing in a given market is lower than the quality of taxis (for the sake of argument), then it's up to the money-holder to decide about the value offered.

Frankly, I'm always encouraged to see people making wise financial decisions. It's not like they're choosing not to feed their kids or groom themselves because of costs. 

Of course, if some of them weren't using Uber to go out to spend ridiculous amounts of money on alcohol, it would be even more encouraging...


----------



## Wardell Curry

Duber12 said:


> If Uber raised their rates, they would lose cheapskate riders to Lyft.
> 
> I think Uber's immediate plan is to drive Lyft out of business and then raise rates.


Lyft would simply raise their rates to avoid losing drivers to Uber. To my knowledge both companies operate around the same rate in my market but if Uber makes a move, Lyft usually make a similar move to match the move made by Uber. When Uber raised its incentive for inviting new drivers during the summer, lyft did the same. Uber is the market setter until further notice.


----------



## Duber12

Wardell Curry said:


> Lyft would simply raise their rates to avoid losing drivers to Uber. To my knowledge both companies operate around the same rate in my market but if Uber makes a move, Lyft usually make a similar move to match the move made by Uber. When Uber raised its incentive for inviting new drivers during the summer, lyft did the same. Uber is the market setter until further notice.


I disagree, Wendell. I think riders would switch to Lyft and drivers, most who drive for Uber and Lyft, will get and take more Lyft pings instead of waiting for a slightly higher Uber ride.


----------



## Max Weber

Interesting discussion. Here's an article from the LA Times. 
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-ln-uber-lyft-taxis-la-20160413-story.html

I would imagine it's the cab company and medallion owners who have felt the most pain. Drivers are a commodity, so it's sort of a self regulating force. For example, I believe 1/3 of cab drivers in SF now drive for Uber, which I would imagine takes pressure off the remaining cabbies.


----------



## UberxGTA

UberLou said:


> Will Uber raise rates or will they increase the amount of commissions taken from Drivers? I am sure the latter. They are already tinkering with 30% from drivers in some markets (I'm not talking about Uber Eats). Quality drivers will quit however there will be 100 morons for every 1 driver that quits to work for 70% or less of the pot.


uber is already taking 50% or more of the fare pax pay on the shorter than average trips. Let's get real and tell it like it is.


----------



## BurgerTiime

Tim Wizard said:


> The taxi business is bursting not uber...taxis refuse to lower their rates to an afordable rate, taxi drivers should be rated, too many complaints about taxi drivers not speaking english just plain rude.


Uber is not running profit. Passengers only pay 40% of the fair and VC's pay the rest. Uber would need to charge 4X the current rates which is much higher than taxis.


----------



## MikesUber

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And I don't know where you get your numbers, but Uber lost 2 billion this year


 Due to the failed entry into China/Didi competition. And 1B+ loss is okay because they're growing rapidly and apparently sitting on 8B in cash. Analyst here comments how Amazon in the .com era bust lost 1B+ in a year.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...es-at-least-1-2-billion-in-first-half-of-2016


----------



## ridelending

I have stopped driving uber almost completely once I got a new job recently. For uber to make me want to **** around with entitled and ungrateful passengers on my way home from work I want more money. Raise the rates to 2.00 a mile and I will be back to picking up passenger's during the week on my way to and from work with a smile. Otherwise it's only weekends when I feel like it.

Anyway point is if Uber wants a reliable workforce they are going to have pay real wages or just deal with the high turnover.


----------



## Blackout 702

ridelending said:


> Anyway point is if Uber wants a reliable workforce they are going to have pay real wages or just deal with the high turnover.


I don't think Uber wants a reliable workforce. They just want a workforce.


----------



## ridelending

Agreed, it will be interesting when Uber runs out of money.


----------



## Blackout 702

ridelending said:


> Agreed, it will be interesting when Uber runs out of money.


Mmm, I don't think they necessarily will. They can see the writing on the wall as well as anyone, and changes can and probably will be made. I still think they are playing the long game of creating a mental monopoly in the minds of the world's passengers, and at that point they can shift just enough pieces on the board to remain afloat and call it good. Once they've put the tired old dog of taxi cabs to a merciful and long overdue sleep, they can pretty much write the new rules.


----------



## renbutler

ridelending said:


> Raise the rates to 2.00 a mile...


...and you'd have way too many drivers and not enough riders.


----------



## Red Leader

A 65% loss in business and cab owners complaining they can't find people to drive their cabs says Twofiddy is incorrect.

Oh, and one more thing.......Amazon.


----------



## circle1

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


It's a total Bonanza for all the $110,000+ per years execs; they get to fatten not only their back accounts, but their resumes as well!


----------



## circle1

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hes saying the two block to get the pack of cigarettes crowd.
> The dorm room to the classroom crowd.
> The 6th st apt to the 6th street subway kiosk crowd.
> The harp and bard Irish bar to the Crossroads Irish bar a block away crowd. The Walmart stuff your cab with 42 grocery bags no tip crowd.
> I hope this clarifies, you may keep this crowd lol.


He wanted to know what taxi companies' clientele are . . .


----------



## circle1

TwoFiddyMile said:


> we will finally be back to 1890 societal disparity.


_*YEAH!!!*_


----------



## circle1

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber won't be first on the scene, it's virtually impossible for them to be the first ones out for one very simple easily overlooked reason.
> 
> Uber's system has to be 110% of the way working... it has to work in every foreseeable and unforeseeable situation well enough for a drunk blind guy to be able to operate in all weather conditions at any time of the day.
> 
> GM can put out an "Autonomous assist mode" and hit the market with theirs only working in 60% of weather conditions and requiring manual driving during extremely heavy traffic or through construction sites, When a police officer is directing traffic, or any time that navigation cant rectify a safe path, or for any currently unforeseeable reason.
> 
> Gm can then put out a buggy original version on cars, then do software updates, or hardware upgrades to improve the self driving, wheras Uber has to come out all or nothing...


It'll probably end up being a $15/hr employee sitting in the driver's seat.


----------



## circle1

UberLou said:


> Will Uber raise rates or will they increase the amount of commissions taken from Drivers? I am sure the latter. They are already tinkering with 30% from drivers in some markets (I'm not talking about Uber Eats). Quality drivers will quit however there will be 100 morons for every 1 driver that quits to work for 70% or less of the pot.


. . . either scenario is unsustainable.


----------



## circle1

phillipzx3 said:


> For every story you can pull out not your ass I can match it with a pissed off Uber passenger who got burn by surge. A 30 dollar taxi trip was $125.00 because it was raining out, or there was a little snow on the ground.
> 
> And what sort of idiot business owner are you talking to who is surprised that a SUBSIDIZED Uber trip Is cheaper than a taxi? Are you that gullible? If I suckered investors into giving me a few billion, I could give away free rides too. Just how do you think Uber got its start? It certainly wasn't by charging real world prices.


True but, the Uber customer can see $125 estimate before they OK the ride . . .


----------



## 58756

phillipzx3 said:


> For every story you can pull out not your ass I can match it with a pissed off Uber passenger who got burn by surge. A 30 dollar taxi trip was $125.00 because it was raining out, or there was a little snow on the ground.
> 
> And what sort of idiot business owner are you talking to who is surprised that a SUBSIDIZED Uber trip Is cheaper than a taxi? Are you that gullible? If I suckered investors into giving me a few billion, I could give away free rides too. Just how do you think Uber got its start? It certainly wasn't by charging real world prices.


I burned people myself with heavy surges and saw my ratings fall. Usually those are drunk folks who don't care about losing heavy money, but airport people usually just cancel when they see 150% more primetime. I left Uber but I do enjoy Lyft. I have screenshots of me doing 500% more on people.


----------



## RamzFanz

UberxGTA said:


> Update your news. The once profitable cities have become money losers and gaining negative momentum. Self driving cars will get very little traction in the grand scheme of things.


The blind leading the blind.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers!

everythingsuber said:


> Pretty well every cab that was on the road before Uber came along is still on the road. Don't know any Uber drivers earning what cab drivers earn in Australia. Uber will never have leverage to raise rates. It's a waiting game Uber can't IPO while it's bleeding money at current rates Uber can't raise rates and be competitive Uber still has legal issues with Billion dollar implications to settle. Personally where I am Uber have been operating 6 months and I'm earning more than I was as a cabbie than before they began operation here. On the other hand Uber drivers here earn 7 dollars an hour after expenses and driver turnover is phenomenal. We just sit and wait.


Uber pax are willing to pay double a shitty cab, it will eventually put you out of business! Just for the beautiful technology, see the driver approach & ETA. Call a cab ... No idea if/when they even show. If they do its a bad attitude foreigner that doesnt speak English, in a shitbox that smells!


----------



## jfinks

Actionjax said:


> Promise me you guys never get into the financial industry. Your evaluations are a bit one sided on Taxi's vs. Uber
> 
> While I agree that Uber quality has dropped and Rates are not sustainable longer term you haven't factored in a few reasons people choose Uber over Cabs.
> 
> 1) More and More companies have now mandated Uber for rides as the system now integrates with their expense system and makes validating expenses and submitting them automatic. No need to get some taxi recipt and fill out all the details and then wonder if its actually valid or not.
> 
> 2) Self driving cars are the future. Who ever wins that market will be the winner. Uber is on the path but will they be the winner? Only time will tell. They are acquiring the right companies to do this well.
> 
> 3) Uber is in growth mode still. They have pushed into every market and are now becoming more welcome by regulators.
> 
> 4) Most drivers say that riders who don't pay taxi fares are too cheep. Taxi rates in general are expensive in many markets (Not all) and that's due to the over regulation of the industry. Taxi industry could in fact lower their prices if they didn't have such high costs. I can also say most Taxi drivers take Uber around here. They too are just as cheep as everyone else.
> 
> 5) Uber still has a high satisfaction by riders and are willing to pay more for the service. But the idea is to push out completion wherever possible.


6) I think there is a social stigma against riding in a cab vs. a ride share. A lot won't be caught dead in a traditional all marked up cab, because well it says you are riding in a cab and that isn't cool... An uber is more like a buddy dropping you off or picking you up. It is more discreet.

7) It has been mentioned before that ride share has created a market that never existed. They are people that a. would have driven to whatever function they were going to and risk driving back after a few drinks. b. people would just stay home and not do anything, c. continued to make that one friend be a designated driver. In no way would they consider a cab an option since if you take a cab there, they would probably not want to call and wait for a cab to go back.


----------



## 123dragon

phillipzx3 said:


> For every story you can pull out not your ass I can match it with a pissed off Uber passenger who got burn by surge. A 30 dollar taxi trip was $125.00 because it was raining out, or there was a little snow on the ground.
> 
> And what sort of idiot business owner are you talking to who is surprised that a SUBSIDIZED Uber trip Is cheaper than a taxi? Are you that gullible? If I suckered investors into giving me a few billion, I could give away free rides too. Just how do you think Uber got its start? It certainly wasn't by charging real world prices.


My company has also switched to uber in DC. We have pretty high volume for our office for transportation use. It's preferred over parking because in DC it can be 20 dollars in some of our client areas and uber both ways is usually less. There are companies out there making the switch. It's an age thing, if uber continues to remain around I don't see people in there 20s or 30 that live in urban areas using taxis.

There are some benefits to businesses. For expenses the receipt contains the route/address so we know which client to bill. It has a specific amount so no hand written receipts, although these are less common.


----------



## melusine3

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Couldn't find the story to that link, so found this:
http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2016...standing-ubers-bleak-operating-economics.html


----------



## UberIsAllFubared

phillipzx3 said:


> Same with our cab company. Uber took the people we didn't really want in the first place. Now that Uber drivers are getting the pukers and the snot-nose college brats, life is good as far as I'm concerned.


Not only that, but uber has all the crap short rides taxi's don't want either.


----------



## Don't believe the hype

freediverdude said:


> They're going to try to completely control the taxi market in the next few years, and then if they do that, they will have the leverage to raise rates, and basically we will be taxi drivers at that point.


When that happens they will have driverless cars and Uber drivers will be extinct.


----------



## UberxGTA

RamzFanz said:


> The blind leading the blind.


You must be talking about yourself right?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberxGTA said:


> You must be talking about yourself right?


Snap!


----------



## Chris1962

Google "uber taxi out of business" and tell me again how great taxis are doing with Uber in the game!


----------



## Milito

Tim Wizard said:


> The taxi business is bursting not uber...taxis refuse to lower their rates to an afordable rate, taxi drivers should be rated, too many complaints about taxi drivers not speaking english just plain rude.


In Miami dade county taxi rates are determined by population and and income, remember we pay commercial insurance, taxes and annual fees, we don't have uber ratings so if anyone wants to complain? They have the driver's registration and the taxi number


----------



## Milito

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Uber pax are willing to pay double a shitty cab, it will eventually put you out of business! Just for the beautiful technology, see the driver approach & ETA. Call a cab ... No idea if/when they even show. If they do its a bad attitude foreigner that doesnt speak English, in a shitbox that smells!


I want to ride in your car in a couple of years from now, I bet is gonna smell the same as those cabs you talk about, give it time buddy


----------



## Milito

got home at 5:00 am started at 9:00 pm on my crappy, smelly Crown Victoria dinosaur, 8 hours, my gross was $ 274 after gas and expenses I netted $219 I am in miami and the only uber guys that got close to that profit are the ones driving escalades and yukons, they pay close to $ 1000 a month if not more, thank you uber for taking away the deplorables


----------



## jfinks

Milito said:


> got home at 5:00 am started at 9:00 pm on my crappy, smelly Crown Victoria dinosaur, 8 hours, my gross was $ 274 after gas and expenses I netted $219 I am in miami and the only uber guys that got close to that profit are the ones driving escalades and yukons, they pay close to $ 1000 a month if not more, thank you uber for taking away the deplorables


I assure you in my Market there have been very few deplorables. Maybe 5 out of 100. And they weren't even that bad, just kind of obnoxious.

I'd like to see a survey on the same passenger that took a cab and then took a ride share on which one they enjoyed more. I am betting on the ride share almost all of the time. Cost, car quality, speed, ease of request, etc.

These deplorables that you talk down to generally wouldn't come within 50feet of a cab given other options, including driving themselves. Ride share is a no brainer for them.


----------



## Lilmsmisses

andaas said:


> Not defending Uber, however, traditional "taxi" service was never a convenient option once outside of a city center. It could take anywhere from 30-60 minutes for a taxi to arrive at a hotel in the suburbs (usually closer to the latter).
> 
> This, and not COST, is why many people despised being "safe" and paying for transportation and thinking they could drive after being out partying. Not to mention the fact that many taxi's just weren't well kept in terms of cleanliness, etc.
> 
> Obviously, the Uber method of throwing 1000's of drivers wandering for pennies/mile is not the solution - but the "non-taxi pax" you speak of were only not choosing you because the service - and not the price - did not work for them.


You put these people back on the bus


----------



## Actionjax

Lilmsmisses said:


> You put these people back on the bus


It's a comment like that when you realize why Uber is successful. You didn't create growth in your own marketplace because you felt you were better than the customer. And why in this new marketplace if there is no change Taxi's will fail. Especially when self driving is on the way. people will choose that over dealing with any driver. And cost will be half of an Uber ride.


----------



## UberSchmuber

Whatever happens to Uber, YAWN! 
Ride sharing, love it or hate it, is here to stay.
Passengers love it, drivers like that if the app is on, game on, if the app off, nighty night.
Uber has 2 choice: become profitable or get steam rolled by the next challenger that recognizes that passengers will pay more for good service and drivers need to be treated better.


----------



## andaas

Lilmsmisses said:


> You put these people back on the bus


My quote had nothing to do with passengers who would end up taking a bus over a taxi. My statement was clearly addressing CONVENIENCE and not COST.

I know from personal experience - it was a PAIN to get taxi service in the suburbs, waiting 45-90 minutes and NEVER KNOWING if the driver is actually going to show up. I had ZERO PROBLEM paying $30-50 for this transportation, it was just insanely inconvenient so I would risk the DUI more often than not.


----------



## sillymako83

freediverdude said:


> They're going to try to completely control the taxi market in the next few years, and then if they do that, they will have the leverage to raise rates, and basically we will be taxi drivers at that point.


We already are a taxi driver. "Ride sharing" is an adorable term created to avoid various regulations, insurance and taxes. With well over 3000 rides under my belt, never once have I "shared" a ride to the airport, movie or restaurant with a passenger.


----------



## Lilmsmisses

Smashup said:


> It does seem a strange business strategy to teach customers to be totally price sensitive and to teach your critical resource of driver that you have no loyalty to them and they should have none to you.
> 
> So why won't customers and drivers switch to an even lower cost provider, one who can still pay drivers more by shaving off of Uber's 30% cut. And as the naked capitalism article says, there is no reason to think that Ford and GM and Toyota and Tesla and Google won't find it easier to capitalize on driverless cars than Uber.
> 
> Regardless, Kalanick will be rich beyond the wildest avarice and so will his VC investors who will have already flipped and be out long before Uber is bought out by Walmart or Didi.


They will be bought by the dollar store.


----------



## WeirdBob

Chris1962 said:


> Google "uber taxi out of business" and tell me again how great taxis are doing with Uber in the game!


Good. A lot of owners in the taxi business have been shady characters. Those that weren't are still dragged down by the stress of dealing with so many sh***y ripoff drivers and a**h*** demanding passengers.


----------



## jfinks

sillymako83 said:


> We already are a taxi driver. "Ride sharing" is an adorable term created to avoid various regulations, insurance and taxes. With well over 3000 rides under my belt, never once have I "shared" a ride to the airport, movie or restaurant with a passenger.


So you have a self driving car? Or did you walk behind the car on the way to the destination?


----------



## putputcars

Uber's real plan is to gain market share at any cost until they can get driverless Uber's to replace all of us. At that point, they will be very profitable at the current rates.


----------



## renbutler

sillymako83 said:


> We already are a taxi driver. "Ride sharing" is an adorable term created to avoid various regulations, insurance and taxes. With well over 3000 rides under my belt, never once have I "shared" a ride to the airport, movie or restaurant with a passenger.


I have ride shared on _many _occasions. It's not that uncommon.

However, I'd agree that most "ride sharing" is essentially taxi driving.


----------



## jfinks

putputcars said:


> Uber's real plan is to gain market share at any cost until they can get driverless Uber's to replace all of us. At that point, they will be very profitable at the current rates.


Will never happen within next 10-20 years. The manufacturing alone is a barrier to it happening. Look at Tesla, they can't keep up with production and they have the funds to do it. There are what 160,000 drivers as of a year ago, probably more now. Lets just say on the low side each fully autonomous car will cost $40,000. It really is gonna be like $50,000 since battery power is going to be the way to go, how will a fully auto driving car fill its own gas tank? Electric it could pull up to a station like a Roomba and recharge. All the self driving stuff is going to be mega bucks, You are talking about sensors out the a$$ and 20+ cameras. Remember these cars can't be little compact cars, people like to travel in packs, 2-4 passengers. These cars wont build themselves. That means building factories to produce the cars, employing 10s of thousands of workers. It could take 5 years just to complete one factory and the engineering to roll out the first production car.

So 160,000 cars to replace all drivers on the road. That is like $50,000 x 160,000 = 8,000,000,000, that is 8 billion, for a company that is losing almost about $2 billion a year. That is projected, they lost about 1.3 billion in the first half of 2016... On top of that, they would have to maintain 160,000 cars, brakes, tires, wiper fluid, lubrication, batteries. These cars will get into wrecks and will be scrapped or repaired, that will take 10% off the road at any given time.

Then we have legal stuff, will cities let cars with out drivers on the roads? This could take 5-10 years to get pushed through legislation. I could maybe see small parts of some cities with easily traversed roads maybe having self driving cars at low speeds, 30-40mph. Probably not in 60-80mph traffic on highways.

THEN you have to find pax that are willing to risk their lives to a piece of technology.

I'd say we are safe in being behind the wheel for at least 10-20+ years.


----------



## Duber12

jfinks said:


> Will never happen within next 10-20 years. The manufacturing alone is a barrier to it happening. Look at Tesla, they can't keep up with production and they have the funds to do it. There are what 160,000 drivers as of a year ago, probably more now. Lets just say on the low side each fully autonomous car will cost $40,000. It really is gonna be like $50,000 since battery power is going to be the way to go, how will a fully auto driving car fill its own gas tank? Electric it could pull up to a station like a Roomba and recharge. All the self driving stuff is going to be mega bucks, You are talking about sensors out the a$$ and 20+ cameras. Remember these cars can't be little compact cars, people like to travel in packs, 2-4 passengers. These cars wont build themselves. That means building factories to produce the cars, employing 10s of thousands of workers. It could take 5 years just to complete one factory and the engineering to roll out the first production car.
> 
> So 160,000 cars to replace all drivers on the road. That is like $50,000 x 160,000 = 8,000,000,000, that is 8 billion, for a company that is losing almost about $2 billion a year. That is projected, they lost about 1.3 billion in the first half of 2016... On top of that, they would have to maintain 160,000 cars, brakes, tires, wiper fluid, lubrication, batteries. These cars will get into wrecks and will be scrapped or repaired, that will take 10% off the road at any given time.
> 
> Then we have legal stuff, will cities let cars with out drivers on the roads? This could take 5-10 years to get pushed through legislation. I could maybe see small parts of some cities with easily traversed roads maybe having self driving cars at low speeds, 30-40mph. Probably not in 60-80mph traffic on highways.
> 
> THEN you have to find pax that are willing to risk their lives to a piece of technology.
> 
> I'd say we are safe in being behind the wheel for at least 10-20+ years.


I speak to my passengers about driverless cars. NOT ONE of them wants to be an "early adopter."


----------



## jfinks

Duber12 said:


> I speak to my passengers about driverless cars. NOT ONE of them wants to be an "early adopter."


Heck no they don't. I mean like I said, MAYBE in very controlled parts of cities and possibly only in lighter traffic times. Maybe it could grow to more if it doesn't massivily fail.

For example I was in downtown KC earlier tonight. Traffic was packed, cars were going nowhere fast. I drop off pax curbside and nearly impossible to get back into the line of cars. Whats an uber driverless car going to do when every a hole is on the road and not letting you in? I'm a road bully, I just stick my nose in and go, well didn't actually go, just stuck my nose in until 2 minutes later the light changed. lol So are they going to now have to convince cities to build in drop off lanes for uber and other ride shares? That will get done in 5 years maybe after they realize it will help people safely get out.

It is a total waste of time and money developing self driving cars. It does nothing to help congestion on roads. Uber should be focusing on cars that fly, call it uber bird (super bird) lol. Kinda like flipping the bird to people on the ground.


----------



## jonnyplastic

jfinks said:


> Will never happen within next 10-20 years. The manufacturing alone is a barrier to it happening. Look at Tesla, they can't keep up with production and they have the funds to do it. There are what 160,000 drivers as of a year ago, probably more now. Lets just say on the low side each fully autonomous car will cost $40,000. It really is gonna be like $50,000 since battery power is going to be the way to go, how will a fully auto driving car fill its own gas tank? Electric it could pull up to a station like a Roomba and recharge. All the self driving stuff is going to be mega bucks, You are talking about sensors out the a$$ and 20+ cameras. Remember these cars can't be little compact cars, people like to travel in packs, 2-4 passengers. These cars wont build themselves. That means building factories to produce the cars, employing 10s of thousands of workers. It could take 5 years just to complete one factory and the engineering to roll out the first production car.
> 
> So 160,000 cars to replace all drivers on the road. That is like $50,000 x 160,000 = 8,000,000,000, that is 8 billion, for a company that is losing almost about $2 billion a year. That is projected, they lost about 1.3 billion in the first half of 2016... On top of that, they would have to maintain 160,000 cars, brakes, tires, wiper fluid, lubrication, batteries. These cars will get into wrecks and will be scrapped or repaired, that will take 10% off the road at any given time.
> 
> Then we have legal stuff, will cities let cars with out drivers on the roads? This could take 5-10 years to get pushed through legislation. I could maybe see small parts of some cities with easily traversed roads maybe having self driving cars at low speeds, 30-40mph. Probably not in 60-80mph traffic on highways.
> 
> THEN you have to find pax that are willing to risk their lives to a piece of technology.
> 
> I'd say we are safe in being behind the wheel for at least 10-20+ years.


Thats the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Driverless cars making Uber a profit is a fairytale.


----------



## jonnyplastic

*By the time the vast majority of people become comfortable in a driver-less car it will be the year 8015*


----------



## Lilmsmisses

andaas said:


> My quote had nothing to do with passengers who would end up taking a bus over a taxi. My statement was clearly addressing CONVENIENCE and not COST.
> 
> I know from personal experience - it was a PAIN to get taxi service in the suburbs, waiting 45-90 minutes and NEVER KNOWING if the driver is actually going to show up. I had ZERO PROBLEM paying $30-50 for this transportation, it was just insanely inconvenient so I would risk the DUI more often than not.


Well I still want them put on the bus.


----------



## Lilmsmisses

Duber12 said:


> I speak to my passengers about driverless cars. NOT ONE of them wants to be an "early adopter."


Same here. I have had the conversation with many of my passengers and I have yet to talk to one who was willing to risk their lives or the lives of those they love and care about for the profits of a company.


----------



## Karl Marx

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> When the incentives stop flowing it's going to cascade into oblivion...


I think most drivers will quickly abandon rush hours once they realize it is a lose proposition. Traffic in Toronto is fast approaching gridlock. I gave up back in the spring.


----------



## Oscar Levant

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


I drove a cab for 10 years, even more but at night, the riders for taxi were just like the riders for Uber, people going to and from bars and restaurants. Of course, Uber does ahve some riders that would never take a cab, especially UberPool riders. But, most of them would, if they were forced to.


----------



## Mitch J

So true


----------



## Mitch J

Lol


----------



## Mitch J

I'm a cabbie here in Cleveland. First Cleveland isn't a taxi town. I'm still making the same amount of money I made pre Uber and LYFT. However every once in a while Uber and LYFT do stick it up my kiester this past Friday being one of those days. I have noticed that these youngins that are hooked on smartphones really never used taxis in the first place. An Uber buddy of mine said I don't see why people just don't hail a taxi when they're downtown and he also said the only dent Uber and LYFT put to cabbies here in Cleveland is in the suburbs HE IS 100% correct but we do still get calls over the radio just not as much but I don't give a crap cuz I never played the radio in the first place. At first I couldn't stand Uber but I came to realize hey they're just out to make money just like us. Uber actually helps me at times for example when someone walks out of a bar they see me jump in my taxi and cancel the Uber because I was right there and the surge is too high or it's the new drivers that Uber floods into the market just don't know where they're going even with the GPS all I can say is OMG. On another note people do use Uber other that taxis because 1. It's convenient 2. Sometimes the taxi won't show up and an Uber is only 5 minutes away and cheaper 3. And all the cabbies can agree with me on this one UBER DRIVERS HAVE CLEANER CARS, taxis can smell like open a$$ and in some case the driver smells worse than the taxi except my cab I keep my shlt clean. 4. O yea I can't forget about the welcoming mints and bottled water. Well I gotta go for now.


----------



## tohunt4me

*pop


----------



## jfinks

Mitch J said:


> I'm a cabbie here in Cleveland. First Cleveland isn't a taxi town. I'm still making the same amount of money I made pre Uber and LYFT. However every once in a while Uber and LYFT do stick it up my kiester this past Friday being one of those days. I have noticed that these youngins that are hooked on smartphones really never used taxis in the first place. An Uber buddy of mine said I don't see why people just don't hail a taxi when they're downtown and he also said the only dent Uber and LYFT put to cabbies here in Cleveland is in the suburbs HE IS 100% correct but we do still get calls over the radio just not as much but I don't give a crap cuz I never played the radio in the first place. At first I couldn't stand Uber but I came to realize hey they're just out to make money just like us. Uber actually helps me at times for example when someone walks out of a bar they see me jump in my taxi and cancel the Uber because I was right there and the surge is too high or it's the new drivers that Uber floods into the market just don't know where they're going even with the GPS all I can say is OMG. On another note people do use Uber other that taxis because 1. It's convenient 2. Sometimes the taxi won't show up and an Uber is only 5 minutes away and cheaper 3. And all the cabbies can agree with me on this one UBER DRIVERS HAVE CLEANER CARS, taxis can smell like open a$$ and in some case the driver smells worse than the taxi except my cab I keep my shlt clean. 4. O yea I can't forget about the welcoming mints and bottled water. Well I gotta go for now.


On your one point about cancelling, this is why I want to see the cancel window reduced from 5 minutes to 2 minutes. Or have a progressive cancel where after 1 min it is $1.00 fee, $2.00 for 2min, on up to 5 min or beyond even if they are out in the sticks. There is nothing worse than getting all turned around to head in the right direction then drive for over 5 minutes and then cancel. At least at the 5 min point we get a small fee. On your same point about getting in a taxi since it is there already vs waiting a little bit on an uber. Not really happening that much in my world. There is still the "taking a cab" stigma and everyone knows it cause it looks like a cab.... With an uber it can just look like a buddy is picking you up. It is "cooler" if you will. Taking a cab is kind of a "walk of shame", use it cause you have to. With uber it is something that you planned to take there and back on demand. No one "plans" on taking a cab to a party and take a cab back. At least the pax I talk to don't. They take and uber there, or other ride share, and when they are done they get another.


----------



## Mitch J

jfinks said:


> On your one point about cancelling, this is why I want to see the cancel window reduced from 5 minutes to 2 minutes. Or have a progressive cancel where after 1 min it is $1.00 fee, $2.00 for 2min, on up to 5 min or beyond even if they are out in the sticks. There is nothing worse than getting all turned around to head in the right direction then drive for over 5 minutes and then cancel. At least at the 5 min point we get a small fee. On your same point about getting in a taxi since it is there already vs waiting a little bit on an uber. Not really happening that much in my world. There is still the "taking a cab" stigma and everyone knows it cause it looks like a cab.... With an uber it can just look like a buddy is picking you up. It is "cooler" if you will. Taking a cab is kind of a "walk of shame", use it cause you have to. With uber it is something that you planned to take there and back on demand. No one "plans" on taking a cab to a party and take a cab back. At least the pax I talk to don't. They take and uber there, or other ride share, and when they are done they get another.


Walk of shame that's funny but you have a point about cooler looking like it's a buddy dropping you off. Hey you didn't happen to make $545 like I did in the past 2 days did you? And today I only worked 7 hours. Thought so


----------



## Mitch J

jfinks said:


> On your one point about cancelling, this is why I want to see the cancel window reduced from 5 minutes to 2 minutes. Or have a progressive cancel where after 1 min it is $1.00 fee, $2.00 for 2min, on up to 5 min or beyond even if they are out in the sticks. There is nothing worse than getting all turned around to head in the right direction then drive for over 5 minutes and then cancel. At least at the 5 min point we get a small fee. On your same point about getting in a taxi since it is there already vs waiting a little bit on an uber. Not really happening that much in my world. There is still the "taking a cab" stigma and everyone knows it cause it looks like a cab.... With an uber it can just look like a buddy is picking you up. It is "cooler" if you will. Taking a cab is kind of a "walk of shame", use it cause you have to. With uber it is something that you planned to take there and back on demand. No one "plans" on taking a cab to a party and take a cab back. At least the pax I talk to don't. They take and uber there, or other ride share, and when they are done they get another.


Correction $561 I forgot about this $16 I had stuffed in my inside pocket.


----------



## jfinks

Mitch J said:


> Correction $561 I forgot about this $16 I had stuffed in my inside pocket.


Cabs brag about making 2.50 per mile. So lets see, 7 hours x 30 mph x 2.50 = about 525. So that means you had to drive 30 mph, 7 hours straight, no stop lights, no slowing down to turn, no breaks at 2.50 per mile. Is that a magic cab ride?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

jfinks said:


> Cabs brag about making 2.50 per mile. So lets see, 7 hours x 30 mph x 2.50 = about 525. So that means you had to drive 30 mph, 7 hours straight, no stop lights, no slowing down to turn, no breaks at 2.50 per mile. Is that a magic cab ride?


You forgot about .50 per minute idle time, when the cab is 10 miles per hour or less.
And tips.
We get MASSIVE tips. I got $40 in tips yesterday.


----------



## jfinks

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You forgot about .50 per minute idle time, when the cab is 10 miles per hour or less.
> And tips.
> We get MASSIVE tips. I got $40 in tips yesterday.


Damn, do you carry lube for your passengers?


----------



## Guest

jfinks said:


> Damn, do you carry lube for your passengers?


do you value risking your life for tacos?


----------



## jfinks

youCANoptOUTofPOOL said:


> do you value risking your life for tacos?


Lol really? is your life worth 2.50?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

jfinks said:


> Damn, do you carry lube for your passengers?


I'm so sexy it's a moot point.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

youCANoptOUTofPOOL said:


> do you value risking your life for tacos?


How are tacos going to kill me, outside of the usual cholesterol risks?
Do tacos pack heat?


----------



## Mitch J

jfinks said:


> Cabs brag about making 2.50 per mile. So lets see, 7 hours x 30 mph x 2.50 = about 525. So that means you had to drive 30 mph, 7 hours straight, no stop lights, no slowing down to turn, no breaks at 2.50 per mile. Is that a magic cab ride?


No no you're wrong we get $2.26 a mile here in Cleveland.


----------



## Mitch J

jfinks said:


> Lol really? is your life worth 2.50?


Yea it is. And we don't have to worry about ratings and merit badges LMFAO


----------



## Mitch J

TwoFiddyMile said:


> You forgot about .50 per minute idle time, when the cab is 10 miles per hour or less.
> And tips.
> We get MASSIVE tips. I got $40 in tips yesterday.


CORRECT out of that $561 $130ish was in tips -$35 in gas 17 hours of driving in 2 days and I didn't even have to break it down to 7 hours X $2.50 a mile=$7 an hour - waiting time/30MPH waiting time like he's my fiukking accountant LOL


----------



## Mitch J

TwoFiddyMile said:


> How are tacos going to kill me, outside of the usual cholesterol risks?
> Do tacos pack heat?


Hey TwoFiddy don't forget to drink some of the water and eat the mints to cover your breath like uber drivers do. If you do that I'll give you a 4.987354 rate and a tip and if I'm in a good mood maybe just maybe a reach around.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Mitch J said:


> Hey TwoFiddy don't forget to drink some of the water and eat the mints to cover your breath like uber drivers do. If you do that I'll give you a 4.987354 rate and a tip and if I'm in a good mood maybe just maybe a reach around.


Well I was eating Lifesavers yesterday during my $340 shift, but I don't offer them to customers.
It's amazing the attitude of the neighsayers who drive Uber..."you make too much money!". Too much? Really? They have such low self esteem they wish to drag us into the mud with them?
SMH.


----------



## painfreepc

RamzFanz said:


> Na. Self driving cars will be a thing long before Uber, who is already profitable in many markets, will run out of cash. If they needed to be profitable at this point, they could be tomorrow.


http://www.recode.net/2016/12/16/13990352/uber-self-driving-cars-dmv-san-francisco-no-permit


----------



## jfinks

Mitch J said:


> No no you're wrong we get $2.26 a mile here in Cleveland.


So lets see, 7 hours x 33 mph x 2.26 = about 525 That just ups the constant speed you had to maintain.


----------



## Mitch J

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well I was eating Lifesavers yesterday during my $340 shift, but I don't offer them to customers.
> It's amazing the attitude of the neighsayers who drive Uber..."you make too much money!". Too much? Really? They have such low self esteem they wish to drag us into the mud with them?
> SMH.


Wow $340 shift on Saturday afternoon not to shabby. I'm only at just less than $100 since 3 kinda slow today but I'm sure I'll break $200 tonight.


----------



## Mitch J

jfinks said:


> So lets see, 7 hours x 33 mph x 2.26 = about 525 That just ups the constant speed you had to maintain.


Hey jerk off you forgot to compute the square root of 49- $2.26 then add tips (yes we get tipped you rarely don't) and then divide 7.


----------



## Mitch J

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well I was eating Lifesavers yesterday during my $340 shift, but I don't offer them to customers.
> It's amazing the attitude of the neighsayers who drive Uber..."you make too much money!". Too much? Really? They have such low self esteem they wish to drag us into the mud with them?
> SMH.


Hey TwoFifty where do you drive?


----------



## K-pax

Blackout 702 said:


> Yes, it's true. For every hundred Uber passengers who laugh at the ridiculaous prices you guys charge every day, there's one Uber passenger who got dinged that night the weather was bad. Hmmm, still sounds like pretty good odds to me.


I rarely have pax paying surge who seem mad about it. Most surges are roughly around where taxi prices are baselined from what I've noticed. I also agree with the person who said that it's not ONLY price that drives people toward Lyft or Uber. Wait times are part of it, but another big part of it are the sh*tty attitudes cab drivers seem to universally have (Here's looking at you Mr. "Let them rate me 1 star while I watch them die in the desert") as well as really rotten tricks like trying to change the price AFTER driving someone to their destination. I've been driving plenty of high powered, upper executives in the tech industry to and from holiday parties, usually with a pretty sweet surge, and nobody is upset over it. In between those, I get some short trips of college students and whatever, but TBH from what I've found doing this, you just have to be smart and selective, strategizing where you put your car for good reasons and you can do well. Most of the cheap pax who hate surge will cancel right after ordering if there's a surge. Their app tells them if there's a surge or not, so it's not like they're going to actually get 'burned' like I hear pax tell me literally day and night about cab drivers. If someone didn't look at what price they're paying which is clearly spelled out on the app (with a full 5 min window for them to cancel the ride without being charged a cancelation fee), then I have a hard time seeing where they are being wronged.

It's all a mixed bag. Rideshare is way oversaturated and Uber needs to address this problem... also the rates should go up... but I find some people try to paint the picture as another extreme, which I don't find to be true. In an oversaturated market, you have to out-think your competitors. Not everyone is going to win that game.


----------



## K-pax

Mitch J said:


> Hey jerk off you forgot to compute the square root of 49- $2.26 then add tips (yes we get tipped you rarely don't) and then divide 7.


I get tipped every night, on Lyft AND Uber.


----------



## FUberX

renbutler said:


> Except that I already make a good salary with my regular job, and I drive Uber only when it's really profitable (UberXL, and surge UberX on weekend peak times). So low commissions are not an issue for me.
> 
> So Uber is still perfect for part-timers like me.
> 
> But I agree that driving full time would be difficult.


Weekend warriors


----------



## Fishchris

phillipzx3 said:


> I couldn't care less if people want to play cab driver in their personal car. I find humour in watching Uber drivers try to hide what they're doing from their insurance company. I'm an owner/operator. I don't have a million dollar medallion to worry about. I don't have insurance to worry about. I don't have to worry about how I'm going to replace my cab if something happens to it. And I don't have to trade (what little) equity I might have in my personal car for income.
> 
> What Uber will NEVER get (because of their / YOUR wonky insurance) is the big transportation contracts (like some cabs have) with hospitals, corporations, insurance companies, etc.
> 
> We're still hiring drivers. And unlike Uber, our new drivers last longer than the 4 months the average Uber driver lasts. Most tried Uber, but realized competing with 10,000 other drivers for Uber's piece of the pie wasn't exactly profitable at a buck a mile.
> 
> What you're ignorant of is that all cab companies across the county aren't operated the same as the stereotype like you just pulled out of your ass.
> 
> But you go ahead a keep servicing the barf crowd and snot-nosed college kids so I don't have to.


Well first off, I have ride share insurance.

Second, and most importantly, while I agree that Uber absolutely sucks, mostly because of the really low pay, cab driving sucks even more ,mostly because of the long hours, and shitty shifts !

To be quite honest, if it comes down to where I just cant cut it with Uber, I guess I'll have to go back to delivering pizzas. At least I can average more than $20 an hour doing that...


----------



## Fishchris

K-pax said:


> I get tipped every night, on Lyft AND Uber.


You will NEVER make anywhere close to as many tips driving for Uber, as you would delivering pizzas.


----------



## K-pax

Fishchris said:


> You will NEVER make anywhere close to as many tips driving for Uber, as you would delivering pizzas.


Yes, but my base pay won't be $9/hr either, and we have the highest min wage in the country over here in Washington. Some states, they're actually getting paid less than $5 an hour. That would be like doing one half mile/5 minute uber trip an hour, and needing tips to make up the difference. I wouldn't even bother going out to drive if it were that slow (never is). Delivery drivers are pretty much working for tips cause their employer is so cheap they pay min wage. I make around $20/hr average before tips. Yes, I get less tips but a pizza hut driver would literally be using tips as slmost their entire income. Not that tipss are bad. Uber should have in app tipping..Some pax WANT to tip for good service and find it inconvenient to deal in cash. I work my ass off to give good service and i get pax telling me nightly how frustrsting it is that they can't just tip me in the app. The comparison to pizza drivers isn't a good one. Taxi driver tips makes more sense to compare... a bit of a point there.


----------



## RamzFanz

painfreepc said:


> http://www.recode.net/2016/12/16/13990352/uber-self-driving-cars-dmv-san-francisco-no-permit


What's your point?


----------



## phillipzx3

Fishchris said:


> Well first off, I have ride share insurance.
> 
> Second, and most importantly, while I agree that Uber absolutely sucks, mostly because of the really low pay, cab driving sucks even more ,mostly because of the long hours, and shitty shifts !
> 
> To be quite honest, if it comes down to where I just cant cut it with Uber, I guess I'll have to go back to delivering pizzas. At least I can average more than $20 an hour doing that...


My "long hours and shitty shift" starts at 4 am and I go home at 1 pm. Other than your typical stereotype, what's shitty about that? I probably work fewer hours than most "professional" Uber drivers.

Rideshare insurance won't stop Uber (James River) from collecting money they pay out in an accident caused by you. Besides, most States don't allow rideshare policies.


----------



## Brian G.

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well I was eating Lifesavers yesterday during my $340 shift, but I don't offer them to customers.
> It's amazing the attitude of the neighsayers who drive Uber..."you make too much money!". Too much? Really? They have such low self esteem they wish to drag us into the mud with them?
> SMH.


You do know cab will be something of the past right? Uber and all other rideshare are in the same boat. Cabbies are making less for the most part and that's just how it's gonna be period.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Brian G. said:


> You do know cab will be something of the past right? Uber and all other rideshare are in the same boat. Cabbies are making less for the most part and that's just how it's gonna be period.


Hey Malden Genius, I did $352 yesterday.
You?


----------



## Brian G.

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hey Malden Genius, I did $352 yesterday.
> You?


I worked 9 hrs made $180 after toll and gas. Is that $350 net? Do you work commissio? How many hrs did you work?


----------



## phillipzx3

Brian G. said:


> You do know cab will be something of the past right? Uber and all other rideshare are in the same boat. Cabbies are making less for the most part and that's just how it's gonna be period.


Ya...we make less. But we're still making more than the average Uber driver and we don't have to worry about what happens if we crash our cab. 

Airplanes will be in the past too. Those Jetson jet packs will be available any day now. ;-)


----------



## PowersAssociates

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Should we take back those turds that ditched us for Uber? I say we put those clients on a permanent 1.5 surge. Former Uber clients pay 50% more than our loyal customers. Tell them we have a voice rating system and the phone number is 1-800-WHO-CARES. If I ever get a customer in my vehicle that even mutters the phrase "Uber only charges" then I'm locking on my brakes and kicking them out right there. I don't care if it's 128 in the middle of the desert. They can rate me 1 star as they die of dehydration.


Wow you shouldn't be in the customer service business if you would rather a customer die than accept a new business model.

The mentality of livery and cabbies on here is that on the old people in 1960 who said rock and roll was for the devil. We know you haven't invested in a smart phone yet but there are some really good ones out there. Get one, try uber, realize you are wrong, and stop putting out idle threats. Did you know that when you put stuff like that on the internet, if ever a day comes that you are put under the scrutiny of the law, your credibility wont be worth spit especially if it involves the harm of another human being. I hope when i am in phoniex i never have you as a driver, oh wait, that's wont happen, bc ill uber or Lyft it


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Brian G. said:


> I worked 9 hrs made $180 after toll and gas. Is that $350 net? Do you work commissio? How many hrs did you work?


Not commission gross. I own my own cab. 9 hours. Malden used to be a great town.


----------



## PowersAssociates

phillipzx3 said:


> I couldn't care less if people want to play cab driver in their personal car. I find humour in watching Uber drivers try to hide what they're doing from their insurance company. I'm an owner/operator. I don't have a million dollar medallion to worry about. I don't have insurance to worry about. I don't have to worry about how I'm going to replace my cab if something happens to it. And I don't have to trade (what little) equity I might have in my personal car for income.
> 
> What Uber will NEVER get (because of their / YOUR wonky insurance) is the big transportation contracts (like some cabs have) with hospitals, corporations, insurance companies, etc.
> 
> We're still hiring drivers. And unlike Uber, our new drivers last longer than the 4 months the average Uber driver lasts. Most tried Uber, but realized competing with 10,000 other drivers for Uber's piece of the pie wasn't exactly profitable at a buck a mile.
> 
> What you're ignorant of is that all cab companies across the county aren't operated the same as the stereotype like you just pulled out of your ass.
> 
> But you go ahead a keep servicing the barf crowd and snot-nosed college kids so I don't have to.


Rideshare insurance is prevelant now, and very easy to obtain. Obviously you read a huffington post article and got all upset knowing 1/2 the story and even less of the truth


----------



## PowersAssociates

phillipzx3 said:


> You're pretty slow, aren't you. Yes. I own my cab and I own my personal car. My cab is paid for by my customers. What does my personal car have to do with anything? I also have my own airplane. Do you want to make assumptions about how I pay for that as well?
> 
> The "long post" argument is a lost leader. You're as guilty as anyone.


Nice cessna


----------



## SEAL Team 5

PowersAssocitates said:


> Wow you shouldn't be in the customer service business if you would rather a customer die than accept a new business model.
> 
> The mentality of livery and cabbies on here is that on the old people in 1960 who said rock and roll was for the devil. We know you haven't invested in a smart phone yet but there are some really good ones out there. Get one, try uber, realize you are wrong, and stop putting out idle threats. Did you know that when you put stuff like that on the internet, if ever a day comes that you are put under the scrutiny of the law, your credibility wont be worth spit especially if it involves the harm of another human being. I hope when i am in phoniex i never have you as a driver, oh wait, that's wont happen, bc ill uber or Lyft it


Sorry you didn't get my humor. I've been in this business for over 16 years with a 95% repeat clientele. And your chances of calling our company to charter one of our vehicles is about the same as Uber considering all you drivers as employees.
P.S. I think your username is spelled wrong.
Associates


----------



## PowersAssociates

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Sorry you didn't get my humor. I've been in this business for over 16 years with a 95% repeat clientele. And your chances of calling our company to charter one of our vehicles is about the same as Uber considering all you drivers as employees.
> P.S. I think your username is spelled wrong.
> Associates


Oh sh$t you're right I spelled it wrong! Hahahha


----------



## Blackout 702

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hey Malden Genius, I did $352 yesterday.
> You?


"Hey Malden Genius, I overcharged several old people who haven't figured out what a ripoff cabs are these days, and then I came here to insult the people who are putting me out of business." Hahahaha... You may as well brag about stealing social security checks from retirees.


----------



## Danielle2459

Blackout 702 said:


> "Hey Malden Genius, I overcharged several old people who haven't figured out what a ripoff cabs are these days, and then I came here to insult the people who are putting me out of business." Hahahaha... You may as well brag about stealing social security checks from retirees.


----/////////

WOW
WHAT CITY are you all making this kind of money in??? It's definitely not a major income source here in Dayton, Ohio!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Blackout 702 said:


> "Hey Malden Genius, I overcharged several old people who haven't figured out what a ripoff cabs are these days, and then I came here to insult the people who are putting me out of business." Hahahaha... You may as well brag about stealing social security checks from retirees.


$363 today Slackout. You?


----------



## Danielle2459

TwoFiddyMile said:


> $363 today Slackout. You?


I've been working 3.4 hours and haven't broken 75.00 yet!!!! Not so hot here in Dayton Ohio
It may be worth while to drive to Columbus or Cincinnati a few times a week!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Danielle2459 said:


> I've been working 3.4 hours and haven't broken 75.00 yet!!!! Not so hot here in Dayton Ohio
> It may be worth while to drive to Columbus or Cincinnati a few times a week!


Buy a bass and start a funk band. Call it "The New Ohio Players". Check with a lawyer to see if thats even legal.
You are too far away for me to give bass lessons...
But I'd make you FABULOUS.


----------



## Blackout 702

Danielle2459 said:


> WOW
> WHAT CITY are you all making this kind of money in??? It's definitely not a major income source here in Dayton, Ohio!


Are you asking me (the Uber driver) or DooPiddlyMile (the sad old taxi driver)? If me, I drive in Las Vegas. My vehicle qualifies for XL but the vast majority of my rides are X. I make $20 to $30 an hour on weekends just doing mornings and afternoons, and I do about 2.5 rides an hour. No strip clubs, no kick-backs, no late night vomiting drunks. About 30 - 50% of my riders tip in cash. On a good weekend I make what DooPiddly claims to make in one day. Of course I'm not paying a lease on a car that I bought specifically for this job on top of another car that I have to pay for, plus all of the other fees that poor old cabbies do, and also I have a real job unlike him.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Crackout has a "real job" which doesn't quite cut the mustard on the mortgage payment he obligated himself to for the next 15 years.
So after I've parked MY cab which I own outright, and enjoy my half day Saturday and all day Sunday off, Crackout works both of his days off destroying his car for Fuber.


----------



## Danielle2459

Blackout 702 said:


> Are you asking me (the Uber driver) or DooPiddlyMile (the sad old taxi driver)? If me, I drive in Las Vegas. My vehicle qualifies for XL but the vast majority of my rides are X. I make $20 to $30 an hour on weekends just doing mornings and afternoons, and I do about 2.5 rides an hour. No strip clubs, no kick-backs, no late night vomiting drunks. About 30 - 50% of my riders tip in cash. On a good weekend I make what DooPiddly claims to make in one day. Of course I'm not paying a lease on a car that I bought specifically for this job on top of another car that I have to pay for, plus all of the other fees that poor old cabbies do, and also I have a real job unlike him.


Looks like I need to move out West if I plan on surviving working Uber job!


----------



## Blackout 702

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Crackout has a "real job" which doesn't quite cut the mustard on the mortgage payment he obligated himself to for the next 15 years.
> So after I've parked MY cab which I own outright, and enjoy my half day Saturday and all day Sunday off, Crackout works both of his days off destroying his car for Fuber.


"Crackout (thanks!) has an actual job that adults do, but I have to drive a cab that I bought in addition to my other car because I need two cars to live my dream job as a cabbie. Also I lost tens of thousands of dollars (or was it hundreds of thousands? Sorry, your sad details escape me right now) because I'm so good at this"


----------



## Danielle2459

Blackout 702 said:


> "Crackout (thanks!) has an actual job that adults do, but I have to drive a cab that I bought in addition to my other car because I need two cars to live my dream job as a cabbie. Also I lost tens of thousands of dollars (or was it hundreds of thousands? Sorry, your sad details escape me right now) because I'm so good at this"


Obviously this isn't my dream job but it's a side job...haven't figured out yet if your just being sarcastic or trying to be funny & kind!
Have a great evening!


----------



## Blackout 702

Danielle2459 said:


> Looks like I need to move out West if I plan on surviving working Uber job!


It's still hit or miss out here, but for now it works very well for me. The moment that it doesn't make money that's worth my time, I'm out, unlike poor cabbies who actually bought their cab (ha!) and have to sit in that sad, smelly old thing day after day after day after day just to pay the bills.


----------



## Blackout 702

Danielle2459 said:


> Obviously this isn't my dream job but it's a side job...haven't figured out yet if your just being sarcastic or trying to be funny & kind!
> Have a great evening!


I am sarcastic and funny and kind. For you I'll be just two. Pick any.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Working 7 days no days off is horrible. Someone make crackhead a sandwich!


----------



## Blackout 702

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Working 7 days no days off is horrible. Someone make crackhead a sandwich!


Crackhead has an awesome life and works because he actually enjoys it. Keep slaving away in your smelly old cab, PooFiddly.


----------



## Danielle2459

Blackout 702 said:


> Crackhead has an awesome life and works because he actually enjoys it. Keep slaving away in your smelly old cab, PooFiddly.


Seriously doubt crackhead is stable enough to keep a job let alone a car! He's bound to loan his car for some yank!


----------



## Buckiemohawk

See the monkey, is like all the other Uber shills here. They rave about Uber until they have something go wrong with their car, or Uber saturates their market so hard with so many drivers. They get one ping an hour. Or the put in UberPoop, which limits the amount of money they make for themselves. They end up getting their car repossessed, loosing their house, get evicted and end up almost homeless. Until, they finally find an actual job. Driving people around is not side hustle. It cannot be subsidized, It cost money to take people around. Hence, 800 million dollars in losses.


----------



## UofMDriver

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I hope rates increase drivers use to make a killing in my city, when Uber first kicked off.


----------



## newubernoob007

I got lucky this week, my 6th day driving in 3 weeks

$300 for 7 hours.


----------



## ABC123DEF

sillymako83 said:


> We already are a taxi driver. "Ride sharing" is an adorable term created to avoid various regulations, insurance and taxes. With well over 3000 rides under my belt, never once have I "shared" a ride to the airport, movie or restaurant with a passenger.


This is calling a spade a spade. Well played!


----------



## painfreepc

RamzFanz said:


> What's your point?


I can ask you the same question, so please do tell me what is the point of driverless cars,

We have the ability to make a driverless car so therefore we have the ability to make a car that will not allow human drivers to do anything that would obviously cause an accident, like run a red light to merge into a lane that is already occupied,

Driverless cars is about making money and corporate greed is not about safety..


----------



## NFIH

ridelending said:


> I have stopped driving uber almost completely once I got a new job recently. For uber to make me want to &%[email protected]!* around with entitled and ungrateful passengers on my way home from work I want more money. Raise the rates to 2.00 a mile and I will be back to picking up passenger's during the week on my way to and from work with a smile. Otherwise it's only weekends when I feel like it.
> 
> Anyway point is if Uber wants a reliable workforce they are going to have pay real wages or just deal with the high turnover.


That's the boat I'm in. With a decent paying, FT job my desire to drive for Uber is just about non-existent. On the other hand I could use the cash to pay off other debts faster. But then given the aggravation, the gas and the wear and tear on my car, I'm not at all convinced that it's worth it.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Danielle2459 said:


> Obviously this isn't my dream job but it's a side job...haven't figured out yet if your just being sarcastic or trying to be funny & kind!
> Have a great evening!


He's being very "warm" and "sincere".


----------



## RamzFanz

painfreepc said:


> I can ask you the same question, so please do tell me what is the point of driverless cars,


Freeing up our time is probably the best answer.

Other answers:

* A 30% - 50% reduction in the cost of living

* 1.2M lives saved and many millions less injured and paralyzed

* Working a 20 hour week for the same standard of living

* Banging a chick in a moving car

* No more drivers raping, kidnapping, or scamming riders

* reliable, on-demand, and affordable transportation for the masses

* Less traffic

* Far faster commutes

* Far less infrastructure costs

* Eliminating the DMV

Stop me when you've had enough


----------



## painfreepc

RamzFanz said:


> ..


All my replies are in blue, 

1* Freeing up our time is probably the best answer.
Who going to have all this free time, Oh you mean the ones that no longer have driving jobs and all the jobs that are associated with drivers

2* A 30% - 50% reduction in the cost of living
So you saying all these companies out of the goodness of their heart are just going to certainly pass along their savings in doing business on to the public

3* 1.2M lives saved and many millions less injured and paralyzed
We already have the the technology to make cars safer with the same technology that makes cars Self-driving, so there's no need to remove human from automobiles

4* Working a 20 hour week for the same standard of living
See number 2, 
And your statement also implies that if we work the same hours we work now our standard of living will be double, you really are living in a pipe dream

5* Banging a chick in a moving car
I have no reply to this I guess this is your way of being funny

6* No more drivers raping, kidnapping, or scamming riders
Yeah because this is a regular epidemic this is in the news every day, and by the way if there's no driver in the car, now all the women doing Uber pool and Lyft line will be at risk because there's no driver in the seat as a deterrent

7* reliable, on-demand, and affordable transportation for the masses
It's reliable and affordable now how much God damn affordable does it need to get, and by the way the people who own self-driving cars, be leasing them back to Uber and Lyft are they going to let their cars be driven around for free

8* Less traffic
How the hell would it be less traffic if it's going to be more automated cars driving people from point A to point B to point C plus all the Drone cars driving around making package deliveries and grocery store deliveries, fast food deliveries,

Have Uber and Lyft drivers reduce the traffic at LAX, no we have not, it looks to me like we've actually added to it

9* Far faster commutes
See number 8

10* Far less infrastructure costs
You need to elaborate on that I don't know how the hell that's going to happen

11* Eliminating the DMV
So are you saying these cars won't need license plates, tags, registration, smog, transfer of ownership, titles,

Oh wait I see what you're saying, corporations and government will own all these cars so therefore they will do everything on the internet so there won't be a DMV, even more jobs gone

Stop me when you've had enough

*People need to wake up and smell the coffee this is not about saving lives, this is about corporate greed,

the RoboCop and Judge Dredd world is coming you mark my words,
*
*I guess there's no need to worry, all these out of work can get a job at all the new Amazon Fulfillment centers,*

*Where according to you they will only need to work 20 hours and still have the same standard of living as working 40 hours, this stuff is getting funnier by the minute..*


----------



## RamzFanz

painfreepc said:


> Who going to have all this free time, Oh you mean the ones that no longer have driving jobs and all the jobs that are associated with drivers


Actually, all people will have more free time. Less time driving in commutes. Free time during commutes. Lower costs on almost everything so less demand on their time to earn. It's a win, win, win.

Our economy has ALWAYS absorbed massive job losses in a short time and future demand for jobs is going to go down.



painfreepc said:


> So you saying all these companies out of the goodness of their heart are just going to certainly pass along their savings in doing business on to the public


Yes. I know this will shock the conspiracy theorists, but corporations are price competitive globally. It's much cheaper to live at any standard of living today than it was 50 years ago. Unless there's a monopoly, there is a price war. And no, it's not out of the goodness of their hearts, it's called market share.



painfreepc said:


> We already have the the technology to make cars safer with the same technology that makes cars Self-driving, so there's no need to remove human from automobiles


So, make them self driving but let you sit there feeling superior? That's exactly what they will be doing.



painfreepc said:


> See number 2,
> And your statement also implies that if we work the same hours we work now our standard of living will be double, you really are living in a pipe dream


This is somewhat true. Only you will have to have an in-demand skill above the level of driving. Skilled people who work long hours will bank and low skilled people will work less or improve their standard of living.



painfreepc said:


> I have no reply to this I guess this is your way of being funny


No, seriously, I'm going to do this. You should too. Be adventurous.



painfreepc said:


> Yeah because this is a regular epidemic this is in the news every day, and by the way if there's no driver in the car, now all the women doing Uber pool and Lyft line will be at risk because there's no driver in the seat as a deterrent


You won't need pool at SDC prices. 70%-80% cheaper than today.

I 100% guarantee you most women will prefer being alone over being with a stranger.



painfreepc said:


> It's reliable and affordable now how much God damn affordable does it need to get, and by the way the people who own self-driving cars, be leasing them back to Uber and Lyft are they going to let their cars be driven around for free


The less it costs, the freer we are and the less everything costs. God bless technology and freedom.



painfreepc said:


> How the hell would it be less traffic if it's going to be more automated cars driving people from point A to point B to point C plus all the Drone cars driving around making package deliveries and grocery store deliveries, fast food deliveries,
> 
> Have Uber and Lyft drivers reduce the traffic at LAX, no we have not, it looks to me like we've actually added to it


You're assuming these will all be current car sized vehicles.  I'm not.  Most of what we do, single person riding, deliveries, etc, doesn't require a full sized vehicle or even ground vehicles.



painfreepc said:


> You need to elaborate on that I don't know how the hell that's going to happen


Because you are commenting on a technology you don't understand.



painfreepc said:


> So are you saying these cars won't need license plates, tags, registration, smog, transfer of ownership, titles,
> 
> Oh wait I see what you're saying, corporations and government will own all these cars so therefore they will do everything on the internet so there won't be a DMV, even more jobs gone


Yes. And less taxes and fees so we will need to earn even less.



painfreepc said:


> *People need to wake up and smell the coffee this is not about saving lives, this is about corporate greed,
> 
> the RoboCop and Judge Dredd world is coming you mark my words,
> *
> *I guess there's no need to worry, all these out of work can get a job at all the new Amazon Fulfillment centers,*
> 
> *Where according to you they will only need to work 20 hours and still have the same standard of living as working 40 hours, this stuff is getting funnier by the minute..*


Yes, all good, except the fear mongering. Less jobs but less need. Cheap cheap cheap. One day we may never need to work and do what we choose. This is like step 10 or 11 towards that goal.


----------



## painfreepc

*Corporate America is after your job you the human will be removed,*

* I work two years for delivery service so this drone will remove at least three human jobs,*

*it will remove the person who pulls the order, it will remove the person who packs the truck, and it will remove the person drives the truck,*

*Amazon Conducts First Commercial Drone Delivery
Online retailer launches private customer trials around Cambridge, U.K.*

*http://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-conducts-first-commercial-drone-delivery-1481725956*


----------



## GPH

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Yes that's Ubers plan.
> Let me patiently explain what's wrong with it.
> Uber pax are not taxi pax.
> Uber pax used to drive sober to nightclubs and events, and drive drunk back to their home.
> They were never taxi pax.
> Too cheap to spend $50 on cabs plus booze and food money.
> Once Uber got cheaper than $1 per mile, the New Uber Pax was invented.
> Let's say Uber kills the taxicab, and raises the fare to or above taxi prices.
> 
> The New Uber Pax goes back to their old drunk driving ways.
> The ones who ditched their cars will buy new cars.
> The ones who used to bus and subway to work will go out and by a metro subway transit pass again.
> Game over.


I disagree (in part). Sufficient numbers will stay loyal to the brand, the overwhelming feed back I get is a combination of price and convenience. But more importantly that the (above?) average Uber driver has more pride in his car, and isn't a taxi, but truly a ride sharer. 
I suspect that once the benefits of uber (ride experiences) are compared to taxis, not only will they still want a uber, but will be happy to pay more for it. The current uber x client is more price sensitive, but that said, a clean and well maintained Uber car is a way better experience to the bottom of the range, plastic seat taxi we all loath. Once you have flown in business or first, it's very hard to go back to economy. I think the same may end up applying to uber. Prices (fares) should rise, and commission to uber should fall. But it won't happen anytime soon. 
I do think that the XL, SUV, Black et al , categories need some work


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

GPH said:


> I disagree (in part). Sufficient numbers will stay loyal to the brand, the overwhelming feed back I get is a combination of price and convenience. But more importantly that the (above?) average Uber driver has more pride in his car, and isn't a taxi, but truly a ride sharer.
> I suspect that once the benefits of uber (ride experiences) are compared to taxis, not only will they still want a uber, but will be happy to pay more for it. The current uber x client is more price sensitive, but that said, a clean and well maintained Uber car is a way better experience to the bottom of the range, plastic seat taxi we all loath. Once you have flown in business or first, it's very hard to go back to economy. I think the same may end up applying to uber. Prices (fares) should rise, and commission to uber should fall. But it won't happen anytime soon.
> I do think that the XL, SUV, Black et al , categories need some work


Lol.


----------



## painfreepc

GPH said:


> I disagree (in part). Sufficient numbers will stay loyal to the brand, the overwhelming feed back I get is a combination of price and convenience. But more importantly that the (above?) average Uber driver has more pride in his car, and isn't a taxi, but truly a ride sharer.
> I suspect that once the benefits of uber (ride experiences) are compared to taxis, not only will they still want a uber, but will be happy to pay more for it. The current uber x client is more price sensitive, but that said, a clean and well maintained Uber car is a way better experience to the bottom of the range, plastic seat taxi we all loath. Once you have flown in business or first, it's very hard to go back to economy. I think the same may end up applying to uber. Prices (fares) should rise, and commission to uber should fall. But it won't happen anytime soon.
> I do think that the XL, SUV, Black et al , categories need some work


I can tell you there is it large group of people that will never use uber or lyft, how I know this is my business and I am NOT going to get into that.

Here is the top following reasons I hear why many will never use Uber or Lyft:

1. Can't get a bank debit card

2. Have a bank debit card but do not wish to pay for goods and services online in any way shape or form

3. Wish to know the exact price to the penny from point A to point B will not accept an estimate

4. Wish to be picked up at an exact time to the minute if they ask to be picked up at 4 a.m. they want 4 a.m. not 3:59 a.m. and not 4:01 a.m.

5. Wish to know exactly what car is going to pick up, some even request a license plate number

6. Wish to know the name of the driver that is going to pick them up

7. Wishes to speak personally with the driver,
Yes some people need to speak personally with their driver before arrangements for pick up is made, sometimes they may have medical reasons, special Arrangements need to be made for pick up, you cannot do any of this with Uber or Lyft,

8. Occasionally a passenger need someone that absolutely knows the local area for me that is Riverside, Moreno Valley, San Bernardino, Corona Rialto, Colton,

In my taxi days I once had a client who was here on Business from San Diego and he needed to go to about a dozen apartment buildings that they were planning to convert to condos, for that he needed a local driver that knew the area very well, Uber or Lyft would not been able to do the job.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

RamzFanz said:


> Freeing up our time is probably the best answer.
> 
> Other answers:
> 
> * A 30% - 50% reduction in the cost of living
> 
> * 1.2M lives saved and many millions less injured and paralyzed
> 
> * Working a 20 hour week for the same standard of living
> 
> * Banging a chick in a moving car
> 
> * No more drivers raping, kidnapping, or scamming riders
> 
> * reliable, on-demand, and affordable transportation for the masses
> 
> * Less traffic
> 
> * Far faster commutes
> 
> * Far less infrastructure costs
> 
> * Eliminating the DMV
> 
> Stop me when you've had enough


Keep going on for at least three pages, then you can stop.


----------



## GPH

painfreepc said:


> I can tell you there is it large group of people that will never use uber or lyft, how I know this is my business and I am NOT going to get into that.
> 
> Here is the top following reasons I hear why many will never use Uber or Lyft:
> 
> 1. Can't get a bank debit card
> 
> 2. Have a bank debit card but do not wish to pay for goods and services online in any way shape or form
> 
> 3. Wish to know the exact price to the penny from point A to point B will not accept an estimate
> 
> 4. Wish to be picked up at an exact time to the minute if they ask to be picked up at 4 a.m. they want 4 a.m. not 3:59 a.m. and not 4:01 a.m.
> 
> 5. Wish to know exactly what car is going to pick up, some even request a license plate number
> 
> 6. Wish to know the name of the driver that is going to pick them up
> 
> 7. Wishes to speak personally with the driver,
> Yes some people need to speak personally with their driver before arrangements for pick up is made, sometimes they may have medical reasons, special Arrangements need to be made for pick up, you cannot do any of this with Uber or Lyft,
> 
> 8. Occasionally a passenger need someone that absolutely knows the local area for me that is Riverside, Moreno Valley, San Bernardino, Corona Rialto, Colton,
> 
> In my taxi days I once had a client who was here on Business from San Diego and he needed to go to about a dozen apartment buildings that they were planning to convert to condos, for that he needed a local driver that knew the area very well, Uber or Lyft would not been able to do the job.


There is medication you can get to fix most of that !


----------



## Jermin8r89

This should help whats really going on with what big heads r thinking.
Theres an interesting paragraph in there that really caught my attention

In Britain, renewables could reasonably take care of about 25% of the current energy needs. How can this improve? Reduce demand or increase production through population reduction, lifestyle changes, and improved technology. He looks first at plans that don't affect lifestyles. Keep lifestyle changes on the table, but off to the side for now

Whats population reduction? Population control? How ever u wana see it. Yet illegals keep commeing in. Heres the link

http://www.engineering.com/Electron.../Can-We-Live-on-Sustainable-Energy-Alone.aspx


----------



## Jermin8r89

RamzFanz said:


> Actually, all people will have more free time. Less time driving in commutes. Free time during commutes. Lower costs on almost everything so less demand on their time to earn. It's a win, win, win.
> 
> Our economy has ALWAYS absorbed massive job losses in a short time and future demand for jobs is going to go down.
> 
> Yes. I know this will shock the conspiracy theorists, but corporations are price competitive globally. It's much cheaper to live at any standard of living today than it was 50 years ago. Unless there's a monopoly, there is a price war. And no, it's not out of the goodness of their hearts, it's called market share.
> 
> So, make them self driving but let you sit there feeling superior? That's exactly what they will be doing.
> 
> This is somewhat true. Only you will have to have an in-demand skill above the level of driving. Skilled people who work long hours will bank and low skilled people will work less or improve their standard of living.
> 
> No, seriously, I'm going to do this. You should too. Be adventurous.
> 
> You won't need pool at SDC prices. 70%-80% cheaper than today.
> 
> I 100% guarantee you most women will prefer being alone over being with a stranger.
> 
> The less it costs, the freer we are and the less everything costs. God bless technology and freedom.
> 
> You're assuming these will all be current car sized vehicles.  I'm not.  Most of what we do, single person riding, deliveries, etc, doesn't require a full sized vehicle or even ground vehicles.
> 
> Because you are commenting on a technology you don't understand.
> 
> Yes. And less taxes and fees so we will need to earn even less.
> 
> Yes, all good, except the fear mongering. Less jobs but less need. Cheap cheap cheap. One day we may never need to work and do what we choose. This is like step 10 or 11 towards that goal.


All of ur reasons make us seem like we just slaves and shouldnt have skills let big brother do everything for us


----------



## RamzFanz

Jermin8r89 said:


> All of ur reasons make us seem like we just slaves and shouldnt have skills let big brother do everything for us


Seems to me a lifetime of working and indebtedness is the real slavery.


----------



## Jermin8r89

RamzFanz said:


> Seems to me a lifetime of working and indebtedness is the real slavery.


Excatly wich is y i dont got to collage. 4 years of school is 20 years of payments
Never know how long u can stay in 1 carear now. So might have to do more school to keep up with technoligy. Now these days u r forever in debt. U can always find a career with no collage


----------



## Mitch J

phillipzx3 said:


> Ya...we make less. But we're still making more than the average Uber driver and we don't have to worry about what happens if we crash our cab.
> 
> Airplanes will be in the past too. Those Jetson jet packs will be available any day now. ;-)


You mean Uber Jet Packs


----------



## Mitch J

I love Uber. Of coarse when surge makes it FUKKIN $60 just from downtown Cleveland to get to Lakewood (taxi is $13-$25 to Lakewood) they offer me $45. Sure come on in lol. Thanks Uber hey "UBER ON" <--- what a slogan.


----------



## Mitch J

Hey Danielle you should try driving up to Cleveland it needs more drivers conjesting the streets. All joking aside during playoffs/World Series Uber drivers did well but I make 5K just in the month of October alone. GO TRIBE


----------



## Mitch J

Here's a screenshot of Uber Forum here in Cleveland over the past week. Although I have no problem with Uber drivers here in Cleveland and made friends with couple of drivers but it seems like some drivers just don't like uber lol checkout the one Headline This Job Sucks.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

RamzFanz said:


> Freeing up our time is probably the best answer.
> 
> Other answers:
> 
> * No more drivers raping, kidnapping, or scamming riders
> 
> Stop me when you've had enough


Ok let's look at this one. All it will take is some slick hacker to take control of car kidnap you, hold you for ransom until you pay X thousand dollars, Or drive you straight into oncomming traffic in a head on.

And they can do all of this from the comfort of a coffee shop in Thailand, Swaziland, or the Congo.

Or a hacker that is doing it for a sick pleasure just to watch the world burn, and just likes to hack ubers and command them to get into accidents.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ok let's look at this one. All it will take is some slick hacker to take control of car kidnap you, hold you for ransom until you pay X thousand dollars, Or drive you straight into oncomming traffic in a head on.
> 
> And they can do all of this from the comfort of a coffee shop in Thailand, Swaziland, or the Congo.
> 
> Or a hacker that is doing it for a sick pleasure just to watch the world burn, and just likes to hack ubers and command them to get into accidents.


Ill blame the russians


----------



## RamzFanz

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Ok let's look at this one. All it will take is some slick hacker to take control of car kidnap you, hold you for ransom until you pay X thousand dollars, Or drive you straight into oncomming traffic in a head on.


You may be watching too many movies?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> And they can do all of this from the comfort of a coffee shop in Thailand, Swaziland, or the Congo.


That would be next to impossible. Hackers steal information and they do so exploiting servers. They almost never take over anything.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Or a hacker that is doing it for a sick pleasure just to watch the world burn, and just likes to hack ubers and command them to get into accidents.


Again, next to impossible. If they could do that why haven't they? Our power system is just as vulnerable as are our satellites.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

RamzFanz knows
RamzFanz snows


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

RamzFanz said:


> You may be watching too many movies?
> 
> That would be next to impossible. Hackers steal information and they do so exploiting servers. They almost never take over anything.
> 
> Again, next to impossible. If they could do that why haven't they? Our power system is just as vulnerable as are our satellites.


as long as ATMS can be hacked, I refuse to believe that a self driving car can't be.

http://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/2016/08/05/black-hat-atm-hack-cnnmoney.cnn
http://www.darkreading.com/endpoint/the-future-of-atm-hacking/d/d-id/1326549

Plus some more of hacking accounts
https://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/apr/22/uber-scam-hacking-account-phantom-journeys

And to add a cherry on top,
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ubers-response-to-hacked-accounts-is-more-bad-security

Uber is apparently really bad with interweb security policies.

There's my documentation of why i feel that i'm correct.


----------



## RamzFanz

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> as long as ATMS can be hacked, I refuse to believe that a self driving car can't be.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/videos/cnnmoney/2016/08/05/black-hat-atm-hack-cnnmoney.cnn
> http://www.darkreading.com/endpoint/the-future-of-atm-hacking/d/d-id/1326549
> 
> Plus some more of hacking accounts
> https://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/apr/22/uber-scam-hacking-account-phantom-journeys
> 
> And to add a cherry on top,
> http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ubers-response-to-hacked-accounts-is-more-bad-security
> 
> Uber is apparently really bad with interweb security policies.
> 
> There's my documentation of why i feel that i'm correct.


I'm not saying they can't be. Anything electronic can be "hacked." It's just far more difficult than you may imagine and highly unlikely. Tesla's, Jeep's, and other cars have been hacked already. None with nefarious intent that I'm aware of.

We have ATMs everywhere and use them every day even though they can theoretically be hacked?


----------



## RamzFanz

TwoFiddyMile said:


> RamzFanz knows
> RamzFanz snows


TwoFiddyMile's got a big ol' smile.
TwoFiddyMile's been trollin' for a while.


----------



## iUBERdc

MidKnightHer said:


> Cars may be too expensive to purchase and an inconvenience and parking garages will be required to rent with limited parking space now. Uber is and prob will be the new version of the taxi service.


In my town alone, I see hundreds of thansoands of cars passing by and I'm sitting waiting 30 mins for a ping. AMERICANS WILL NOT GIVE UP THEIR CARS TO TAKE UBER ALL THE TIME!!


----------



## Craven Morehear

jonnyplastic said:


> Thats the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. Driverless cars making Uber a profit is a fairytale.


We search for truth, we seek justice, the courts require it, victims cry for it and God demands it!


----------



## Craven Morehear

Mitch J said:


> I'm a cabbie here in Cleveland. First Cleveland isn't a taxi town. I'm still making the same amount of money I made pre Uber and LYFT. However every once in a while Uber and LYFT do stick it up my kiester this past Friday being one of those days. I have noticed that these youngins that are hooked on smartphones really never used taxis in the first place. An Uber buddy of mine said I don't see why people just don't hail a taxi when they're downtown and he also said the only dent Uber and LYFT put to cabbies here in Cleveland is in the suburbs HE IS 100% correct but we do still get calls over the radio just not as much but I don't give a crap cuz I never played the radio in the first place. At first I couldn't stand Uber but I came to realize hey they're just out to make money just like us. Uber actually helps me at times for example when someone walks out of a bar they see me jump in my taxi and cancel the Uber because I was right there and the surge is too high or it's the new drivers that Uber floods into the market just don't know where they're going even with the GPS all I can say is OMG. On another note people do use Uber other that taxis because 1. It's convenient 2. Sometimes the taxi won't show up and an Uber is only 5 minutes away and cheaper 3. And all the cabbies can agree with me on this one UBER DRIVERS HAVE CLEANER CARS, taxis can smell like open a$$ and in some case the driver smells worse than the taxi except my cab I keep my shlt clean. 4. O yea I can't forget about the welcoming mints and bottled water. Well I gotta go for now.


Well said my friend. Also, cabbies fighting a schister type of stigma too IMHO. I never take taxis in LA. Always Guber. It feels like cabbies trying to cheat me.


----------



## Trump Economics

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Let's pop this motha already!


----------



## jfinks

Pricing is a delicate mechanism and every market is different. As you approach a certain amount pax will either not go anywhere, use another rideshare, use a taxi, drive themselves, etc. Read about price elasticity, interesting stuff. One problem with Uber/Ride shares is a large portion aren't college educated, or if they did go to college they didn't have business classes. A lot of ride shares just see this as a per mile rate, raise the rate and they make more money. It is extremely complex. This stuff is taught at the macro econ and micro econ level first or second year in business school. You can't just raise rates and expect to make more money.


----------



## senorCRV

iUBERdc said:


> In my town alone, I see hundreds of thansoands of cars passing by and I'm sitting waiting 30 mins for a ping. AMERICANS WILL NOT GIVE UP THEIR CARS TO TAKE UBER ALL THE TIME!!


Uber swears we will, they also swear they can run an automated vehicle full of drunk millennials around for cheaper than you can drive a personal car.


----------



## jfinks

senorCRV said:


> Uber swears we will, they also swear they can run an automated vehicle full of drunk millennials around for cheaper than you can drive a personal car.


Gonna be a lot of dead drunks.


----------



## Karl Marx

Jazzbaseball said:


> I was reading an article, http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=11760148 on the possibility of Uber's rates increasing four times their current rates at some point.
> 
> The company is not profitable and as far as I'm concerned has billions in liabilities to investors. How can a company have a positive valuation when it will eventually have to repay investors and operates at negative cash flow?
> 
> What are your thoughts?


A great post at Naked Capitalism on the changing narrative of Uber. Investors returns start when driverless cars hit the pavement.

http://www.nakedcapitalism.com/2017...-series-defending-uber-requires-ignoring.html


----------



## BaitNSwitch

When driverless cars hit the pavement? They'll be so far in the hole it will require astronomical effort to break even.


----------



## Jazzbaseball

Full Autonomous Cars probably won't be around in our lifetime


----------

